# Hellsing



## Kaede (Sep 27, 2004)

yup, i like that alot. probably my favourite manga. anyone alse like it?


----------



## Mithrandil (Sep 27, 2004)

I've seen the anime series, and read the manga up till 5,10.. Its an awsome series... Vampires, gore.... Just perfection.... Do u know where u can get the translated versions of volume 6 and up???


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the anime and the manga up to 5.5 and I love it.. 
The ending in the anime is kinda screwed up though.. :|

I'd also like to kow where I can get a hold of the manga..  ;-)


----------



## Kaede (Sep 27, 2004)

hmm... here, theres only the manga up too 4. i just started reading that. and it is great.  likes them alot!


----------



## Shiryou Jin (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah i love hellsing, i've seen the anime and read up to vol 3 manga (need to pick up 4 ) its a great series though its a shame they took the millenium nazi's out of the anime.


----------



## Kaede (Sep 27, 2004)

hmmm... yeah, but still, it is in the manga so... at least its there.


----------



## Shiryou Jin (Sep 27, 2004)

True, but the replacment for them, incognito was pretty crappy really.


----------



## Kaede (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah... whereas the whole bit with the Nazi's was pretty great. very violent, too.


----------



## SoulFirez (Sep 27, 2004)

Shiryou Jin said:
			
		

> True, but the replacment for them, incognito was pretty crappy really.




i didnt mind incognito that much. He may have not been as cool as the milenium nazi's, but still pretty damn sweet in his own right. 

I've read all the manga's, and i hava all the Eps on DVD ;D


----------



## Kaede (Sep 29, 2004)

hey! The Tick! go you dude!


----------



## Speedy_Shrimpo (Sep 29, 2004)

Hellsing is very good


----------



## Kaede (Oct 1, 2004)

it is indeed! on my top list of fave mangaz anyway.


----------



## Cruel-kun (Oct 2, 2004)

so, anyone got a clue where i can get it? i have readen to volume 4 or somthing


----------



## Speedy_Shrimpo (Oct 2, 2004)

The hellsing pockets in sweden cost like 20 dollars... (160 kr) 
Very expensive >_< And besides that there are like 5 books out to buy to..


----------



## Kaede (Oct 2, 2004)

no, i dont know how to download it... i usaully just buy it.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2004)

I love hellsing, its a terrific maga, though the anime completely ruined the experince of it. How many volumes are there if anyone knows?


----------



## korican04 (Oct 4, 2004)

This is the all in one ftp. I have some hellsing manga that i put up. Just drag the stuff you want to a folder on your comp.

Link removed it's no where near as fast as my previous one but i can't do anything about that now. Also if the site doesn't work check my profile cause the numbers might have changed. That way people can't track me down and say take that ish off the site!


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2004)

oh thank you thank you thank you!!! you are the man korican!! I gave you a reputation point for being so great


----------



## damnpassword (Oct 4, 2004)

hellsing is the greatest!!!!!!!!!!! I love the art and the jokes in the manga it just rocks!


----------



## Kaede (Oct 4, 2004)

hey, Moe, i agree with you about the anime part. and yeah, tis great all! oh, and in the anime Integra was alot more bitchy... true, or just me?


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2004)

EXACTLY!!! they made here like an Ice queen! thats another thing that ruined the anime for me, though seeing allcurd moving and kicking ass was very beautiful


----------



## Shrimpie (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, that's true


----------



## Kaede (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah. you see in the manga, when the brothers come and crashed the place? she was real sad an' all. whereas shes like "i dont care they died! they were stupid and useless and dont deserve..." yeah, you get the idea in the anime...


----------



## pyon (Oct 4, 2004)

You can get up to vol 6 but vol 6 is untranslated. But the DL are SLOW!


----------



## raphous (Oct 7, 2004)

Alucard ! The drawing is not bad but still it's not as dark as the anime, and for that reason, not my favorite


----------



## GrotesqueMind_1 (Oct 7, 2004)

i love that manga i have up to 2, i have seen alot of the anime i think its grate!!!


----------



## Kaede (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah... the manga often seems more violent, too.


----------



## mpthread (Oct 27, 2004)

If your looking for past Vol 6 go here Making of Road to Ninja from P69-78, so far they have done two chs from vol 6


----------



## SasuNaru (Nov 3, 2004)

It is number one on the list of anime and manga that I want to get my hands on.  It looks great.  I remember being very excited when I thought the move Van Helsing (piece of crap) was going to be a live action remake of the anime {sigh}.


----------



## wingsofevil (Nov 18, 2004)

van hellsing sucked ass! all they did was talk and shit..i fell aslepp in the middle of the movie


----------



## pakku (Nov 18, 2004)

While it's typical for the manga form of a series to be better than the anime, Hellsing's manga is a LOT more fun than the anime. I guess that's just an opinion though...

Anyway, Hellsing is quite enjoyable, though in a different way from most mangas I read. Thoughtless, beautiful gore.


----------



## knives265 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Any Hellsing fans?*

Hellsing is an anime and manga series, which has to do with Vampires. The vamps. work for a British organization called Hellsing who hunt down and kill vamps. (Dont know how that happened) Oh ya you just cant beat British speeking vamps. lol Anyway the story is great and the fights are cool and all as well. 
Find out mare at    
Here are some pictures.


----------



## DaktheRipper (Nov 18, 2004)

i think everyone knows about Hellsing, it's a really awesome series but short............Walter is the best!


----------



## knives265 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ya but I think Alucard is cooler. (roomer but they may be comeing out with more.)


----------



## pakku (Nov 18, 2004)

*looks a few threads down*

Result.


----------



## DaktheRipper (Nov 18, 2004)

pakku you buzz kill


----------



## pakku (Nov 18, 2004)

DaktheRipper said:
			
		

> pakku you buzz kill



 Nevermind my first post. Multiple identical topics for everyone!


----------



## ttestagr (Nov 19, 2004)

mods, come close this, there's already another hellsing thread


----------



## knives265 (Nov 19, 2004)

Ya I didn't notice that there was another Hellsing thread. Sorry.


----------



## knives265 (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry about starting another Hellsing thread, I didn't notice yours.


----------



## Gekkou (Nov 19, 2004)

I have never read the manga.. but I enjoyed the anime very much.  Alucard was the type of protagonist (though he really isn't... Celas is)  that didn't care.  He was just _that_ powerful.  

*SPOILER*
Even against incognito he didn't use his full power until he had been blown to smithereens and revived through the blood of the dead.. O_o talk about deep


----------



## TheBigZerg (Nov 20, 2004)

yea im fully on your side


----------



## knives265 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm going to be out for a few days. Going to New York, New York for Thanksgiving. Be back on monday. So have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gon_Freeks (Nov 23, 2004)

hi ho

I think everyone knows hellsing but "Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust"
is better than Hellsing (  its only a film not a serie)

link here --> 

MfG. Gon


----------



## blind51de (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellsing is more notable due to its great music/animation/badassitude/babe (Seras Victoria). It's story is fodder compared to the manga, but I love this thing.

Oh, and did I forget to mention, COMPLETELY GAIJIN? I thought I'd never find an anime that didn't have at least some Japanese elements to it, not that I don't mind.


----------



## NekkiBasara (Nov 24, 2004)

The anime was really cool it just seemed to be rushed then suddenly end....i heard it was canceled in japan...i read the first 2 mangas i like the anime more i dont like the retarded comedy in the manga....i like it better as gory/horror ...minus stupid comedy


----------



## NekkiBasara (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah the music was awesome....the first episode just prepares you for what your ears and eyes are about to engage in for the next 12


----------



## Aa-chan (Nov 24, 2004)

I really enjoyed the series. Not the greatest anime ever created, but it was a really enjoyable watch and Alucard did kick some ass  .


----------



## yukineko (Nov 24, 2004)

*what up*

Hellsing is a great anime. Walter is the best. The manga is funny but all in all not that good. I liked the fact they made police girl crazier in the manga but they kinda made Sir Integra weaker.


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 25, 2004)

I heard it was a good series, but I never tried it coz I saw there was only 5 volumes out there. So my question is: is this series finished? How many manga volumes are there in total? How many anime episodes are there in total?


----------



## blind51de (Nov 25, 2004)

It's a monthly series, so volumes come out slowly with about 6-8 months worth of manga, as compared to faster manga volumes with 2-3 months worth.
I believe Japan is on volume 7, or volume 6. And Dark Horse is already done volume 5.


----------



## Kurupt_kun (Nov 26, 2004)

Am I the only one that thinks the butler, Walter is one of the coolest characters?  The steel wires out of the tips of the fingers could be the coolest weapon ever.


----------



## Daemon (Nov 28, 2004)

yes walter is great but then what do you think of Alexander Anderson?


----------



## knives265 (Nov 28, 2004)

It's good to be back. As for Walter vs Anderson, I like both of their unique weapons, however, I would have to give the coolniss factor to Walter. But personally I like Victoria's gun, or should I say cannon.
I just added a poll to find out.


----------



## knives265 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello hello hello, echo echo echo, anybody out there?


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

Walter is probabily one of the coolest charatcers in anime history!


----------



## knives265 (Dec 2, 2004)

OH YA, but I like Alucard's personality much more. I can relate to it. (somewhat)


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

knives265 said:
			
		

> OH YA, but I like Alucard's personality much more. I can relate to it. (somewhat)


  your an anicent vampire who dispises humans yet works for them in england?

lol j/k, alucard is a great character too. Hellsing is great but the anime f*cked it up bdly(pardon my french) it did the manag no justice at all.


----------



## knives265 (Dec 2, 2004)

(somewhat)!!! lol, anyway ya I agree. I hate it when they change Animes from the mangna versions.


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

knives265 said:
			
		

> (somewhat)!!! lol, anyway ya I agree. I hate it when they change Animes from the mangna versions.



 and what pisses me off the most is i bought the whole dvd set when i first heard there was a hellsing anime ing !


----------



## knives265 (Dec 2, 2004)

So did I, and there not cheep either!


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

knives265 said:
			
		

> So did I, and there not cheep either!



I never though ill say this, but I really wanted to kill everyone in studio Geneon man!

Edit:- hey do you know Gantz? its a wonderful show, if you liekd hellsing im ure you love it, you can get the manga at :-
PIC HERE!
its bloody and sometimes sexaul but man it rules!


----------



## knives265 (Dec 2, 2004)

Cool thanks I'll try it.
You know I see you around alot on the forums.

edit - your right it does look good, even though I have no idea what the hell is going on.


----------



## Ausar (Dec 2, 2004)

Hellsing is a pretty good series with alot of cool characters but my fav. is Alexander Anderson-The Madman from the Vatican. lol


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

knives265 said:
			
		

> Cool thanks I'll try it.
> You know I see you around alot on the forums.
> 
> edit - your right it does look good, even though I have no idea what the hell is going on.



lol bare with it, its very weird at first, butyoull get hooke on it in no time


----------



## NuBlitzkrieg (Dec 2, 2004)

Whats the regenerator's name again? The Irish Catholic heresy examiner dude...with the two blades. He's awesome.


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

NuBlitzkrieg said:
			
		

> Whats the regenerator's name again? The Irish Catholic heresy examiner dude...with the two blades. He's awesome.



Fatehr anderson and dammit i never knew a preist would kick that much ass!! the whole manga has amazing characters


----------



## blind51de (Dec 2, 2004)

INCOGNITO?

This is the manga board, and you haven't even read the MANGA?

Dude! Rip Van Winkle and her GIGANTIC RIFLE THAT HAS BULLETS SHE GUIDES WITH HER MIND!

Okay...

Alucard's Guns: Rip-off of Ebony and Ivory from Devil May Cry. Alucard's only non-silver lining.
Seras' GIGANTIC F*CKING CANNON (Harkonnen): Oh my God that is badass.
Integra's... Rapier (?): Does she use a gun? I know she can counter Anderson's blades with her rapier.
Walter's Wire: Awesome... but underused.
Anderson's Blades: Those damn things do everything. And he has about seventeen billion of them stashed in the fourth dimension, just like Doraemon. He can pull six hundred 1.5-foot-long knives out of his coat and just waste everything.
Incognito's Arm-Cannon: Fail. Manga is better. *impales*

Winner is Seras, because Anderson doesn't have breasts.


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2004)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Winner is Seras, because Anderson doesn't have breasts.



ladies and gentlemen, THIS IS HOW YOU POST!   rep point heading your way mate  :
plus the best sig in mankinds history!


----------



## knives265 (Dec 3, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> lol bare with it, its very weird at first, butyoull get hooke on it in no time


Look forward to it.


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

WAlter is the coolest with his crazy steel line weapon.. hellsing is a pretty good anime...the manga kind of sucks..


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hellsing is one crazy anime...i like it a lot!


----------



## Ausar (Dec 5, 2004)

Hellsing is really tight, and Alexander Anderson is too cool.


----------



## knives265 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I guess it depends on which one you saw or read first. I like them both, though I was a little mad they didn't follow the manga very well.


----------



## blind51de (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought the Hellsing anime was good, though not great,
The Millenium Organization had no presence in the anime, yes, except for the AWESOME trailer for the anime. Pioneer stuck it in some of their DVD's previews.
It had the "SEARCH AND DESTROY!" phone call during the Elevator Action,  Anderson making a pincushion out of Alucard, Seras struggling not to lick blood (in color!), and the Major in the shadows clapping slowly. All in CG.
The damn trailer is better than the anime as a whole, but it's okay.


----------



## knives265 (Dec 6, 2004)

blind51de said:
			
		

> The damn trailer is better than the anime as a whole, but it's okay.


Ya, the trailer was a little deceiving, but event though the anime was disappointing I still hope they decide to make more. As long as they follow the manga more closely.


----------



## knives265 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello hello hello, echo echo echo, anybody out there?


----------



## knives265 (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so lonely oh so lonely,I CAN HEAR CRICKETS.


----------



## bida (Dec 18, 2004)

how many vol are out their????


----------



## knives265 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not sure, havent look recently. At least 4.


----------



## ichigo7 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, knives265 I like hellsing. I even think Alucard is very COOL and SWEET anime charactor.


----------



## KoumaKyuuKetsuki (Feb 5, 2005)

Hellsing was one of my first and favorite manga's so I will definitly say that Hellsing is awsome. Everyone likes Alucard because he kicks ass, and I like him too but, I would have to say my favorite character is Seras Victoria!!!(She's pretty damn hot, and is it just my imagination or is her boobs getting bigger in every manga?) <-- Did'nt mean to sound like a perv ><


----------



## SasukeAvenger (Feb 7, 2005)

knives265 said:
			
		

> Hellsing is an anime and manga series, which has to do with Vampires. The vamps. work for a British organization called Hellsing who hunt down and kill vamps. (Dont know how that happened) Oh ya you just cant beat British speeking vamps. lol Anyway the story is great and the fights are cool and all as well.
> Find out mare at
> Here are some pictures.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Feb 8, 2005)

I never got to read the manga, but I think the anime could've been much better.  The ending just fell off into some bottomless pit of horrible.  I'll be picking up the manga soon.  All in all I voted for Alucard, but mainly because (based solely on watching the anime), Seras wasn't very well developed, and my vote for best and most badass priest in and manga goes to Ivan Isaacs of "Priest".


----------



## Sol 3dge (Feb 9, 2005)

Hellsing's cool, I watched the anime.


----------



## mpthread (Feb 9, 2005)

Hellsing has the best villans ever, Lets see we have some vampires how do we make them more evil? We make them Nazi vampires.  The wherewolves kick ass, cant wait to see the other ones come into action.  And the walter fight vs the nazi general I wanna see that to.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 2, 2005)

*Alucard's craziness (spoilers)*

DON'T SCROLL DOWN UNLESS YOU HAVE READ VOLUME 7 AND THE FIRST THREE CHAPTERS OF 8!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok. In volume eight we see that Alucard has the souls of those whom he has eaten at his disposal. Those are his familiars. Jesus. He must have consumed a small country. But further more, his familiar that is the dog. I percieve this as Cerberus, the Hellhound. If it's not, please tell me. But the way I see it, he swallowed all of these people, so he must of decended into Hell itself and consumed Cerberus. He fucking ATE Cerberus. How crazy is this guy?!




I put your spoiler in a spolier tag =]//moe


----------



## Kepa (May 2, 2005)

power hungry just... but why would it be cerberus? I mean, it always looked more like a simple hellhound to me. 
Of course, I only have the volume 8chapters in RAW -_-


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 2, 2005)

Hellhound= Cerberus. Cerberus= Hellhound.


----------



## Kepa (May 2, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Hellhound= Cerberus. Cerberus= Hellhound.


cerberus is a 3headed dog is from greek mythology that guards the passage to the underworld... hell is biblical... There is no hell in greek mythology as far as I know -_-
hellhound is just a fiend in dog form...not multiple heads and other crap..


----------



## pnoypridz (May 2, 2005)

were can i dl hellsing manga

thnx in advance


----------



## mow (May 2, 2005)

there is a hellsing thread actually, you can post all your discussions there. It's located here

Merging these 2 threads togther.


----------



## Kepa (May 2, 2005)

well both directmanga and mangadownload have half of it available for downlaod.
sadly the website I used to get the manga is offline, and now the only place I can think of is IRC...


----------



## pnoypridz (May 2, 2005)

so where in irc do they serve it??


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 2, 2005)

Kepa- Right you are. My assumption that it is Cerberus is the other Greek Mythology in the manga such as Alucard stating that he is The Bird of Hermes and that he swallowed his own wings to tame himself.


----------



## Codde (May 2, 2005)

I'm on volume 6 of hellsing... Rip Van Winlke was awesome...


----------



## pnoypridz (May 2, 2005)

can anyone give me a place in IRC were i can dl this manga at

ckmoney only has it to volume 5 >.<


----------



## pakku (May 3, 2005)

Mizukage FC

#lurk@irc.irchighway.net

BTW, volumes 7 and 8 (what we have so far anyway) kick sooo much ass.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2005)

They're planning on making an OAV of Hellsing, this time based on the manga! xO


----------



## Codde (May 4, 2005)

Just finished volume 8 chapter 3(not sure if there's anymore scanslated past that.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



It said that there were only 3 royal protestant knights left... Walter died? DId I miss that? What chapter?! He was awesome... and so is Dracula...Hopefully Anderson doesn't die...


----------



## Bad_Shinobi (May 4, 2005)

Walter?s wepond os so cool >) and Alucard isn?t so bad either


----------



## suPMah (May 4, 2005)

well, all i know is that mangaalucard >>>>> animealucard


----------



## Kepa (May 4, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It said that there were only 3 royal protestant knights left... Walter died? DId I miss that? What chapter?! He was awesome... and so is Dracula...Hopefully Anderson doesn't die...


I think he switched sides...
but don't understand a thing from the raws...

anyway...
manga alucard just laughs and kills
while anime alucard actually struggled to kill his opponents :/

oh well, father anderson is like 10*cooler in the manga


----------



## pakku (May 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Walter has been working for the Major the whole time, it seems. He's too badass to die.


----------



## Codde (May 4, 2005)

Aaaah that sucks... he was awesome anyways... There's a manga about young Walter and Alucard I believe though never read it. Called Hellsing: the Dawn and done by the same mangaka as Hellsing. Runs in the same mag also, I think he releaeses some cahpters every once in a while of it.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 4, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> I think he switched sides...
> but don't understand a thing from the raws...
> 
> anyway...
> ...



I think the side switch happenned long ago. He fought the other killer floss dude during WWII as read in Hellsing the Dawn. Anyways, when the FUCK is vol 8 ch 4 coming out?!


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 4, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Aaaah that sucks... he was awesome anyways... There's a manga about young Walter and Alucard I believe though never read it. Called Hellsing: the Dawn and done by the same mangaka as Hellsing. Runs in the same mag also, I think he releaeses some cahpters every once in a while of it.



The dawn is a one book deal and is one of Hirano's Hellsing story line works along with Coyote, Angel Dust, Legend of a Vampire hunter, and some weird thing about Shrodinger's mom. They're all preeeetty hentai-stuffed, but good read's nonetheless.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (May 4, 2005)

I LOVED HELLSING,...and most of all the ending was pretty good. I think alurcards weapons were the best to. All tho i loved the manga better then the series


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 4, 2005)

I have The Dawn RAW...Dunno how to link it to you or any of that shit, but I do have it.


----------



## mank (May 6, 2005)

The two best weapons would be a tie between Ripe van Winkle's rifle and Seras Victoria's Harkonnen 2 Cannon (at least i think its a cannon). Both do incredible damage over long distances which is why they are so awsome


----------



## l_chupacabras (May 7, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> I have The Dawn RAW...Dunno how to link it to you or any of that shit, but I do have it.


THANKYOU!  I'm so grateful ^_^ now if only I knew Japanese... XD Oh wells  hopefully I can find a translation of it at least *looks* thanx again!


----------



## finreir (May 7, 2005)

damn the manga is so awsome... anyone have good reliable source for it? im jammed in the 6 chapter-_-'''


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 7, 2005)

HELLSING is cool


----------



## pnoypridz (May 7, 2005)

is walter really a traitor .... im cunfuse

alucard have a mustache ^^


----------



## Codde (May 7, 2005)

Yeah I was wondering. Is that person Alucard's "true identity" 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and he's fighting Anderson in 62 right? And that true identiy is Vlad the Imapaler?

Kind of confused....


----------



## solinari67 (May 7, 2005)

i feel like the humor bits of the manga are way out of place.  i guess it just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## pnoypridz (May 7, 2005)

i actually like the humor of the manga...if its too serious it kinda gets dull after a while


----------



## Codde (May 7, 2005)

One of my favorite parts of Hellsing is the constnat humor despite the goriness...


----------



## suPMah (May 9, 2005)

or you could try here #mangass @ irc.highway.net

Packlist
Link removed


----------



## pakku (May 9, 2005)

There should just be one big sticky that says: "LOOKING FOR A MANGA?" Then the insides of the thread say "Learn IRC if you must, then go to Neverwhere (or its babies [Despair, Delirium, etc.]). Enjoy."

They have it ALL, and can't get enough credit.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2005)

guys just to get your hopes up and im not joking... a new Hellsing OVA is under creation and it is following the manga so we get some real cool shit this time


----------



## Codde (May 9, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> There should just be one big sticky that says: "LOOKING FOR A MANGA?" Then the insides of the thread say "Learn IRC if you must, then go to Neverwhere (or its babies [Despair, Delirium, etc.]). Enjoy."
> 
> They have it ALL, and can't get enough credit.


They don't get enough credit? More likely that due to people posting it they will therefore be constantly raped, slow speeds, and more... It's more than likely that hte name changes may be due to that reason(babies becuase the parents died...) and the permanently taking it off the channel where it was constantly advertised to may also be due to that reason... There are other alternatives also such as ckmoney.net


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 9, 2005)

Thank you ^^ I can kinda use irc, but I am scared of it for random reasons  I'll try it out now that I have the place though

and by 'can kinda use it' I mean that I know what it is, lol


----------



## Codde (Jul 16, 2005)

Heh I just downloaded and read this less than a minute ago... 

Quite interesting. Got a chance to see Walter as a kid. Looks like he's going to create quite a mess...


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2005)

Sweetness. Cheers mate.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jul 17, 2005)

freaking awesome.


----------



## Freija (Jul 17, 2005)

i've gotten raw 1-4 for ages now, Alucard looks like a girl


----------



## CABLE (Jul 17, 2005)

you can get it at #lurk@irchighway.net


----------



## Void (Jul 20, 2005)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> guys just to get your hopes up and im not joking... a new Hellsing OVA is under creation and it is following the manga so we get some real cool shit this time



As far as I've heard, OVA's will start from Hellsing mansion attack and episodes will be around 35 mins. As these are OVA's, I'm expecting a really good animation.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, Hirano Kouta used to be a hentai mangaka. thats pretty funny, no wonder Ceras has such huge breasts and wears such tiny skirts.


----------



## Void (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, he has hentai mangas and thanks to that Seras is definitely smexy .lol. Interestingly the other female chars in the manga are not drawn like -or close to -Seras


----------



## DaShiouLong (Jul 25, 2005)

*hellsing question*

sorry if this was answered already, but is hellsing manga over or still goin? and wut chapter is it at?


----------



## Anime_Aries (Jul 25, 2005)

I think the Hellsing manga is still going because in Japan they are up to volume 9 or 10. If it's not still going, well then at least we have a few more volumes to look forward too, but i've read summaries of what the other volumes are about and from what I understand it hasn't ended yet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Codde (Jul 25, 2005)

DaShiouLong said:
			
		

> sorry if this was answered already, but is hellsing manga over or still goin? and wut chapter is it at?


It's currently on chapter 65(chapters vary in pages not all are the standard 19/20 you see in some of the weekly shonen jump.) and it's still going in Young Kings Our, being released monthly.


----------



## DaShiouLong (Jul 26, 2005)

ic, thx for the info


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads about the gothic manga hit, Hellsing! Carry on!


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jul 28, 2005)

I was about to write about how I would like to see the anime following the original manga, then , I read more of this thread and it turned out that I got my wish!:


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 29, 2005)

volume 8? it's not out... 59-68 chapters by Max7 or Spiegel (I dunno, spell name)
in IRC #thehellsingproject @ rizon.net

59-67 chapters = volume 8
68 chapters+++= volume 9



BTW, do you have read Hellsing - Dawn?

-Jesus Christ is in now heaven


----------



## CABLE (Nov 29, 2005)

I think you can get it on the manga cult.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2005)

* m e r g e d * (:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 30, 2005)

I have never seen Hellsing: The dawn of any chapters after volume 7....anyone can upload them?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 30, 2005)

hmm, I'm big fan of Alucard and Victoria... but I voted Celes Victoria...

I'll upload hellsing vol.7 done...
Hellsing Vol.7 (BoH)
Hellsing - The Dawn Chapter 1 (BT)

later I will upload 59-68 chapters...

BoH Editing Dawn Chapter 2... will coming soon!
and dawn chapter 6 will coming soon dec 15 in japan.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 2, 2005)

NEW CHAPTER BY M7

mytempdir


----------



## blind51de (Dec 4, 2005)

10 pages... 10 pages of awesomeness, but 10 pages. Jeez... stop wanking so much, Hirano.


----------



## Freija (Jun 1, 2006)

anyone read the new chapter yet ?  it's awesome and apparently 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it's Alucard vs Walter now


----------



## uchiha-rikky (Jun 4, 2006)

Hellsing is not my favourite manga but it sure is great!


----------



## Codde (Jun 4, 2006)

The latest chapter was nice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Walter's appearance wasn't too surprising considering, though it was a great arrival. Hopefully he and Alucard at least fight a bit.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 4, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to all the latest chapters? I just finished reading volume 8 

Edit: I also need to know where to get Hellsing The Dawn chapters after ch1 pretty please


----------



## Codde (Jun 4, 2006)

You can get the latest scanslated chapters here. [LIME]​_Amaenaideyo​_Katsu​_05​_[9833D90A].avi

The latest raw (missing a page [www.eien-acg.com]BLACK LAGOON 

Hellsing Dawn only has up to 2 chapters scanslated as far as I know. Here's the 2nd chapter. [www.eien-acg.com]BLACK LAGOON


----------



## Sieg (Jun 4, 2006)

The next fight probably won't be as intense though.


----------



## Freija (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah, but i still wonder what this seal thingy on walter is


----------



## Sieg (Jun 4, 2006)

What do you mean?


----------



## Freija (Jun 4, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


this....


----------



## Sieg (Jun 4, 2006)

The control over him...


----------



## Freija (Jun 4, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> The control over him...


yeah, figured that, but i want to know exactly what it is >_> you know, some mystical jutsu, an implanted chip... whatever


----------



## Sieg (Jun 4, 2006)

My guess, some Nazi voodoo... v_v

I'm not sure if i want Walter to die after the fight, or go back to normal.


----------



## Freija (Jun 4, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> My guess, some Nazi voodoo... v_v
> 
> I'm not sure if i want Walter to die after the fight, or go back to normal.


i want Walter to go young after the fight XD


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 5, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> You can get the latest scanslated chapters here. [LIME]​_Amaenaideyo​_Katsu​_05​_[9833D90A].avi
> 
> The latest raw (missing a page
> 
> Hellsing Dawn only has up to 2 chapters scanslated as far as I know. Here's the 2nd chapter.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## orochiyagami (Jun 6, 2006)

They seriously need to get number eight out in stores so I can buy it. I love the manga so much better than the anime because for one there is more violence, more blood, just more of everything. They have made an OVA out of the hellsing manga but only the first episode is out and there is going to be 26 which are going to be 45 minutes long, oh I can not wait. The first episode was just amazing you have to watch it if you like hellsing. The OVA is based off of the manga so it is very good.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

But it has been  awhile with out 8 on the shelves....


----------



## pakku (Jul 1, 2006)

So, chapter 74's out and the scans are gorgeously high quality.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the content of the chapter itself... noooo! Heinkel and Yumi! ;_;


----------



## Freija (Jul 2, 2006)

*punches something* i can't push the link on Ritual Scanforges site for Hellsing >_<


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jul 2, 2006)

Walter is such a badass 


Yes...more Hellsing...


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 15, 2006)

heck yes! hellsing is freakin awesome! i havent seen the anime but i read the manga.  does anyone know where i can buy the anime on dvd or if that's even possible?


----------



## ETA (Jul 15, 2006)

Chapter seventy-five is going to be the start of a bloodbath. It. Will. Freakin'. Own. [/Provides nothing to the discussion.]



			
				demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> heck yes! hellsing is freakin awesome! i havent seen the anime but i read the manga. does anyone know where i can buy the anime on dvd or if that's even possible?


 
I don't recommend watching the thirteen episode television series by Gonzo if you've already read the manga. It is rather sad in comparison to the manga. I do recommend the OVA of the series, though, which stays true to the manga, though only one episode has been released in Japan and subbed at the moment -- the second episode should be out in August, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2006)

When is Hellsing the Dawn Ch. 3 coming out?...And Hellsing vol. 8 too!


----------



## ETA (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, the fact that it is only eight damn pages aside, chapter seventy-five was quite an informative chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Walter perhaps having switched over to the side of Millennium in 1944? Perhaps during the incident that we're seeing during _Hellsing: The Dawn_? Hmmm... treachery.






			
				Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> When is Hellsing the Dawn Ch. 3 coming out?...And Hellsing vol. 8 too!


 
Fans have no patience...

_Hellsing: The Dawn_ already has six chapters out, but only a few have been translated. Volume eight of _Hellsing_ was just released in Japan back in late July, so it will be a few months before Dark Horse brings it over.

So go back to either sucking your thumb or else check out some other series in the meantime, eh?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2006)

I shall continue watching One Piece and suck on my thumb  lol just needed a response b/c this thread is dead...


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2006)

HellKorn said:
			
		

> Fans have no patience...
> 
> _Hellsing: The Dawn_ already has six chapters out, but only a few have been translated. Volume eight of _Hellsing_ was just released in Japan back in late July, so it will be a few months before Dark Horse brings it over.
> 
> So go back to either sucking your thumb or else check out some other series in the meantime, eh?



I've got up to chapter 5 scanslated.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Would you kindly upload Hellsing the Dawn Ch. 3? I shall rep you!


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't take credit since I didn't upload them. Here's the link.

Chapters 1-4.

Yu Yu Hakusho 2

search graysocks if you want to rep.


and here's chapter 5 and 6



I can't find it in better quality though.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you sure? You did give me a link to the dawn chapters...


----------



## Death (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm looking for chapters 74 though the last.  Could anyone give me a site or just upload them for me?  Thanks


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 31, 2006)

Uhh if you'e saying up to the last chapter of Hellsing, there isn't yet. Only ch. 74 is latest so here's the link to it.

here


----------



## hyo?shin (Aug 31, 2006)

seen the anime, didn't read the manga. (what a pity)
love the blood.. and I always thought peace is my middle name.


----------



## Sieg (Aug 31, 2006)

Manga>>>Original anime


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm still anxious to see Captain pwning since he is someone completly not introduced in anime


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the dawn will be included since they showed Young Walter, the Captain, and Girlycard in the credits of OVA 1.


----------



## Death (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks for ch 74


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 31, 2006)

Np!! I'm here for all Hellsing fans!! RAWR!!


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 2, 2006)

How often is hellsing released??? Seems rather slow....is it slower than beserk????  As much as I love beserk i just lost interest after awhile having to wait months for little chapter releases.......but i understand how intense the artwork is though.

I've read all the way up to the last chapter, just started it like yesterday...lol....Next i guess i'll check out this Dawn series.....


----------



## Codde (Sep 2, 2006)

It's usually supposed to be out monthly.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry for double post, but can any1 send me ch. 75 and 76? Max 7 is done or something...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 9, 2006)

Can somebody send me hellsing the dawn chapters in .zip?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 9, 2006)

ahh thnx dude! Reps to you! 

edits: firemind, these are the ones Ram also posted so download winrar to unzip them =P

Ch. 1-4 of Dawn
Berserk 279 by evil-genius
Ch. 5 and 6 (ch. 6 in jap)


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Oct 13, 2006)

Here you guys go.

And if you want the rest of the series, try here.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 13, 2006)

Interesting  

But I'll wait for M7...patience is a virtue


----------



## Vassal_Of_Legato (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah...I read the manga, but only as it comes out in the U.S.
The only manga I read from the internet is Naruto, so with Hellsing...I can wait.
I'm currently waiting for Volume 8 to come out, and I have to say....Hellsing is definitely one of my favorite mangas!

Who wouldn't be excited about vampires, werewolves, and _nazis_?!

If the next volume doesn't come out soon I'll end up going to read them online.
X_X


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 4, 2006)

lol...I've already read Vol. 8 online. It's taking a bit too long for Vol. 8 to come out in the U.S.....


----------



## Codde (Nov 8, 2006)

Well the raw for chapter 78 is out:



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was an... interesting (and very good action IMO) chapter. I didn't expect Walter to dominate Alucard so easily.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2006)

i bet Alucard will do something really creepy soon


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 8, 2006)

You mean like havea another unlocked reality altering power that just let's him win?


----------



## Codde (Nov 8, 2006)

Well he does have a lot of abilites, and considering how many people he's absorbed, he'd have a lot of powers. 

On the last page, it did seem like something strange was going on with him.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 8, 2006)

In case you guys didnt know, chapters 77 and 78 are out


----------



## Sasuke` (Nov 8, 2006)

chinaski said:


> I love hellsing, its a terrific maga, though the anime completely ruined the experince of it. How many volumes are there if anyone knows?



The OVA series should be much better than the original anime.. as it follows directly.. or so say they are saying.. from the manga. I have the first two OVA's and they are much better than the originals. Although, I have the Hellsing Box set.. I'm a fan of all of Hellsing.


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2006)

oh, btw if anyone noticed the Death Note parody Hirano did ? it was hilaurious



[Shinsen-Subs]_Bakumatsu​_Kikansetsu​_Irohanihoheto​_-​_04​ <-- called Ika Ryaku


----------



## Sasuke` (Nov 8, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Come to the Hellsing Pimping project  or here



Ahh sweet.. But do you know any places I could get the earliest chapters. I need to Re dl them. Like from the very beggining. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 8, 2006)

ehh, none that I can think of  Mangcult went down....the best place to get them again is come to the Hellsing Pimping project XD I uploaded volumes 1-8 plus a few later chapters...


----------



## Sasuke` (Nov 8, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> ehh, none that I can think of  Mangcult went down....the best place to get them again is come to the Hellsing Pimping project XD I uploaded volumes 1-8 plus a few later chapters...



Ok cool. Thanks.  hehe umm how do I get there :$.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 8, 2006)

Manga Pimp section or just click in my sig for it XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2007)

Is it just me or does it seem like Alucard is actually playing with Walter ?


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Jan 3, 2007)

How would we know? We've never really seen him fight someone seriously.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, but it looks like he's actually playing with him, Walter is totally serious and all, but Alucard just keep laughing...


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 3, 2007)

Alucard's ALWAYS laughing. That doesn't mean anything. I don't think Alucard has the ability to deferentiate between a dangerous situation and one that's not. It's all just a game to him. Especially since true Nosferatu, if killed, regenerate within a hundred years regardless.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2007)

Still though, too me it looks like he's playing games with him.


----------



## Emery (Jan 12, 2007)

FET

Chapter 80 schanlated HQ by Phase 3.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks, but does anyone happen to have a working link of chapter 79? (scanslated of course )


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Still though, too me it looks like he's playing games with him.



Turns out, that Alucard indeed only played with Walter.

Well, actually you should expect that from the guy who lived as a demon for over 500 years, whereas the other was just turned into one...


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 12, 2007)

Did anyone else just love Alucards speech he gave? Man I can hardly wait for all this to be animated, the whole chaos in London will be awesome.

However I'm wondering about why Walter is reverting back to his young self.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

Probably a side effect from turning into a vampire...just look at Alucard now. Must be the face of a fifteen years old boy or younger.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2007)

his body returns to his top form i guess.

The body regenerates itself when it's damaged, i guess it sees old age as "damaged"


----------



## Emery (Jan 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Probably a side effect from turning into a vampire...just look at Alucard now. Must be the face of a fifteen years old boy or younger.



That's a chick.  You should read Hellsing: The Dawn.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2007)

speaking of the dawn. when's next chap due ?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2007)

No one knows when Dawn ch. 7 will be out...

apparently, Hirano is trying to work on two manga at the same time: Hellsing and Ikaryaku.

so it'll be a while before the new ch. is out =/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I saw the 13-episode anime and thought it was pretty damn good horror/action/suspense.

I looked at the pimping thread and it stated that the manga and anime completely seperate at episode 7.
So does anyone know what volume or chapter it is when the manga and anime go different ways?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2007)

Siru said:


> Well, I saw the 13-episode anime and thought it was pretty damn good horror/action/suspense.
> 
> I was thinking about reading the manga but does the manga go beyond the anime? If it does what volume does it go after the anime series? I know there are some slight differences between the anime and manga versions though.



Buddy, you went onto the wrong path of viewing Hellsing  Read the manga for the true stuff  plus there are two OVA that stick to the manga fully as well. If you want to continue with Hellsing right after the anime, you should read the ending to vol. 2 and then continue. But I suggest read from the beginning because the manga is MUCH different from the 13 episode series.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 12, 2007)

How is it drastically that different though? I thought it was only a little bit of a difference between the two.

And is the anime crap or something? Because I thought it was real great.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah....the manga and anime are drastically different by volume 3 of the manga...the original anime didn't even have the main villain/s...xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2007)

OHH.....very big difference between the manga and anime (when I say anime, I meant the 13 episodes, not the OVA).....

The plot in the anime is really just "eliminate anyone that stands in Hellsing's way and save the world from Incognito." But in the manga, there's more to that excluding the Incognito part since he's filler. Basically, there's a Nazi army rebuilding itself with vampires and plans to over the world. Hellsing organization is trying to stop them, but Vatican section 13 also stands in Hellsing's way and it gets a bit messy. There are more cooler characters introduced in Hellsing, Vatican section 13 and in the Nazi army too. 

The anime is crap after you read the "canon" stuff and watch the OVA. Gonzo's version was ok during the first 7 episodes, but it made up fillers and that's where it went downhill..


----------



## BlackLily108 (Jan 12, 2007)

Alucard wasn't laughing when Intergra got operated on her throat.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2007)

For one thing, Seras is hot in the manga nad not a total pussy.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 13, 2007)

BlackLily108 said:


> Alucard wasn't laughing when Intergra got operated on her throat.



That was the anime (and filler for that matter). In the manga, that scene never happens, nor are there any such "touching" sentiments between Alucard and Integra. In fact, Alucard tends to spend most of his time toying with/teasing her.

However, Alucard was not laughing during his final fight with Alexander (he seemed to be more interested in the outcome of Alexander's soul).

@Pip: Just one little correction. You stated the Nazi's are trying to take over the world. I believe that their actual goal is to create an eternal war.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 13, 2007)

@mortalis: ah, yes...you're right  I'm ashamed of myself for not remembering their true goal 

The major even stressed that out to his troops so many times -___-


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2007)

It's weird to see german spelled names in english texts...


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 14, 2007)

How many volumes are there. I've read up to volume 6.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 14, 2007)

metal_uzumaki said:


> How many volumes are there. I've read up to volume 6.



There's 9 completed ones at the moment, and 10 is almost half-way there.

@Pip: No problemo, I only remember because of that scene with Alexander shouting out "Mars, Mars, Mars!!!"


----------



## Danchou (Jan 15, 2007)

So anyone want to guess why Walter did it? (lol, it's always the butler who did it). He used to be a badass and now he's only a sorry fool that Alucard will destroy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'm guessing he lost to that Werewolf in the Dawn and probably betrayed Hellsing in order to survive. That's the only logical conclusion, since he had a chnace to join their side before but refused. I tought he had more character than that. What a shame.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 18, 2007)

Sophomore said:


> So anyone want to guess why Walter did it? (lol, it's always the butler who did it). He used to be a badass and now he's only a sorry fool that Alucard will destroy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I discoverd this not to long ago, and it really seems like Walter betrayed the Hellsing agency.

I always thought it was weird for Walter to not remember Millenium when Jan mentioned it for them.
When he and Integra is looking for clues he dosent mention anything about him and Alucard destroyed one of their facilitys so long ago(55 years?)
But when he,s talking to Alucard about it in volume 3 he suddenly remember everything, even if Walter,s old he isen,t senile.

But i really thought it was a cool plot twist since it was implied since the first volume that Walter could be a betrayer.
And even if we arent going to see him as the badass butler anymore, i think this whole "turned into vampire thing" brings more personality to him.
He dosent want to be a dying human, but an immortal vampire, it adds more flaw to his character and thats really a good thing.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2007)

noxname said:


> I discoverd this not to long ago, and it really seems like Walter betrayed the Hellsing agency.
> 
> I always thought it was weird for Walter to not remember Millenium when Jan mentioned it for them.
> When he and Integra is looking for clues he dosent mention anything about him and Alucard destroyed one of their facilitys so long ago(55 years?)
> ...


But why did he join Hellsing in the first place, since Hellsing is anti-vampire. I hope he comes to his senses, but it seems to late for that. I guess he's become irredeemable.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 18, 2007)

Sophomore said:


> But why did he join Hellsing in the first place, since Hellsing is anti-vampire. I hope he comes to his senses, but it seems to late for that. I guess he's become irredeemable.



Have you read "The Dawn" at all? I believe he joined hellsing some time before he ever had contact with Millennium.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Have you read "The Dawn" at all? I believe he joined hellsing some time before he ever had contact with Millennium.


That is exactly what I am saying. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He always used to be supportive of Hellsing before the operation in '44. In the dinerroom when the fat guy says Walter is strong and is allowed to join his (vampire) army, young Walter declines strongly. The last shot we see of him is when Alucard leaves him with the Captain. From his initial decline to join them, I gather that he lost his fight with the Captain after Alucard left the room. Subsequently, they probably offered to spare his life if he were to betray Hellsing from then on and act as a spy in the until the big war begins. This is exactly what is indicated he did, altough his vampirization probably took place at a latter moment in the timeline.

My objections/questions rise from Walters motives to join Millenium. He was initally strongly against Millenium, but still decides to join them. Was this to savor his life (which I'd find pathetic, but realistic since he was still a kid) or some other ulterior motive?

Have you read the Dawn at all?

edit: I see. No harm done. But most people who'd join Hellsing are abhorred by vampires (and thus Millenium). He knew that before he joined. So, why the sudden turnover. It's also out of his character as he faces his contempt for them when he's "having dinner with the Major". That's why my speculation that he chose to betray Hellsing and join Millenium as a way of staying alive is plausible. I'll be darned if there is any other plot-no-jutsu reason.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 18, 2007)

_*sigh* _I was merely addressing your question. You asked "why did he join hellsing if they are anti-vampire?", my response being that he joined hellsing before coming in contact with millennium (meaning that before then he may have had no desire to become a vampire).

As for why he decided to betray them, we'll know soon enough, as it will undoubtedly be revealed in either the next couple of chapters of Hellsing or The Dawn.

It just depends on how long Kohta feels like keeping us in suspense.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 15, 2007)

I cant believe Walter betrayed them


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2007)

sigh, I still think Anderson should've been the last person Alucard fights...oh well.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeh, not really into Hellsing anymore.  Alucard is just retarded with deus ex machina now.  That and I really liked Anderson as his foil.  I mean, it's just so..meh now.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't mind Alucards powers,  its classic vampire powers, and if I minded him being kinda immortal then I wouldn't have read past volume 1


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2007)

Summoning an army of fallen foes is classic vampire power?  TUrning your body into shadow dogs and hands is classic vampire power?  Maybe I should read Bram Stoker's work after all.


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2007)

Nah, the original Bram Stoker's Dracula didn't have such powers. He had strength of 20 mens together, could turn into mist and a bat and could command wolves.

But there wasn't much more than that...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2007)

Twas sarcasm, pet.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 16, 2007)

Seeing Alucard defeated in his character is just not fun at all.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2007)

excellent a reliable source has stated that the next chapter is 28 pages.....*glee*


----------



## Loki (Apr 2, 2007)

I only wached the animes but i must say they owned! ^^


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

DAMN AWESOME


*Spoiler*: __ 




captain points integral in the direction of the major (wtf)


then Seras grabs a couple of guns off the ground with her foot 


and the Captain draws his two guns and they go at it, this bit of their fight ends with Captains face going werewolf (he also looses his shirt for some reason)


and then its back to Girlycard and Walter and it seems like all of the blood in the city is converging on alucard



I <3 EVIL GRINS


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 17, 2007)

The last chapter I read was where Alucard was about to fight young Walter, what chapter do I need to pick it up from? (Since I don't know the chapter numbers anymore).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 17, 2007)

Taleran said:


> DAMN AWESOME
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now if only the person released the whole scan ._.



Delta Shell said:


> The last chapter I read was where Alucard was about to fight young Walter, what chapter do I need to pick it up from? (Since I don't know the chapter numbers anymore).



Ch. 73 is where Young Walter arrives (in the most badass way ever..) and about 4-5 ch. they fight like maniacs.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

the whole scan is out, I'm just lazy with my photobucket.....


Phenomenal


----------



## Anarchy (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a big fan of the Hellsing Anime. I think Walter's got the coolest weapons. razor wire butler gloves kick ass


----------



## wickeddevil (Apr 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> I only wached the animes but i must say they owned! ^^


The animes were terrible compared to the manga and OAVs IMO.


----------



## Emery (Apr 18, 2007)

Phase 3 is currently working on it. :3


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2007)

Wooo Its out  but M7 haven't released 81 yet have they D:


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 18, 2007)

wickeddevil said:


> The animes were terrible compared to the manga and OAVs IMO.



Actually, I think that episodes 1, 3, 5, 6, 7 & 10 were quite good (although still paled in comparison to the OVAs). They're also _practically_ the only canonical ones (even though they still had filler). 

It was the anime that got me into Hellsing in the first place.


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2007)

I fell inlove with the Hellsing anime first :3


----------



## Ram (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh wow, what a chapter. Pure action.
I never watched the anime, except for the 2 OVAs.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

can;t wait for phase3 (<3)'s release


----------



## Loki (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wached the new OVA III 

Omg ...what teh hell is this alucard...thats what i call Killing strike XDD


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2007)

I watched the anime first.  I just blitzed the manga yesterday, it's so awesome. 

A quick question is Phase 3 working on the manga or the OVA?


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2007)

Who are Phase 3 ? what's their website D:


----------



## Emery (Apr 18, 2007)

We're working on the manga.  Hence, the posting in the manga thread.


You can find a link to our site via my sig.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I feel stupid for asking.


----------



## ☠ (May 7, 2007)

The raws for Chapter 83 are out:

Sup Ram I know you fap to Code so here's some material lol



It's a very Major-centric chapter. Looks like we get to see where he got his immortality from. You can't tell much from the raws, though. Too much dialogue! We need a translation.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

it seems that Major is flashbacking


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

You mean flashing back.


----------



## DEATHwisher (May 8, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO

why is chap 83 only 10 pages long?


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2007)

Alucard's pistols are almost like desert eagles <3


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

Can you say badass?  Great chapter although I am a little sad that it's only 10 pages.


----------



## Mori` (May 10, 2007)

> ..I was hoping that the Major would just be totally human and not someone with hidden powers >.>



well we'll see, I rather liked the fact he rejected the blood with the strength of his will though. He wanted to control his own life etc

Alucard did say only humans could kill monsters and I'm sure we'll see another mention of this before the end


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2007)

I wonder how badass the Major's sword will be, (you know hes gonna have a sword)


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 10, 2007)

moridin said:


> well we'll see, I rather liked the fact he rejected the blood with the strength of his will though. He wanted to control his own life etc
> 
> Alucard did say only humans could kill monsters and I'm sure we'll see another mention of this before the end



Yea, I really want the Major to stick to Alucard's statement about only humans being able to kill monsters..

I guess we'll have to wait and see 



Taleran said:


> I wonder how badass the Major's sword will be, (you know hes gonna have a sword)



I don't ever remember the Major holding a sword or mentioning about one 

Though a sword as his weapon would suit him


----------



## Mori` (May 10, 2007)

ooh HQ

*downloads and thanks phase3 for their sexy releases again :3

and just so you know emery, i was at 600 kb/s and rising on this download =p


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2007)

damn how I would have loved this manga to end with Anderson kill Alucard and not using the Nail, then him the 2 other iscariot and Integral and Ceras moping up the rest of Millenium


----------



## Pontago (May 12, 2007)

I didnt want anything spoiled so i only read the first page.

I watched an AMV of the anime and one of an OVA and i noticed that hellsing is fighting Anderson in both...so i ask you Why is the ova a better-looking ver. of the show?


Anime
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJJDJ9oGIl0[/YOUTUBE]

OVA
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqubJUFiH_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2007)

Ova Version



> I watched an AMV of the anime and one of an OVA and i noticed that hellsing is fighting Anderson in both




well duh there both the same story at that point.


----------



## Mori` (May 12, 2007)

MC Essential said:


> I watched an AMV of the anime and one of an OVA and i noticed that hellsing is fighting Anderson in both...so i ask you Why is the ova a better-looking ver. of the show?



Because OVA's are always better quality than standard broadcast material, they go straight to DVD, have a bigger budget for the time constraints they run and are generally a more high quality product.

The OVA's follow the Hellsing manga plotline which the tv series did to start off, the TV series though branched off whilst the manga is currently onrunning. Kepp watching the OVA's and you'll get an idea of where the split happens


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2007)

its weird after re-reading through the manga the Major comes out as _less_ of a villain...


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2007)

I would love for the OAV to not have a year wait and be underwhelming.  It may be pretty, but come ON now.  A year between episodes.  GTFO.  And yeh, I'm distinctly less interested now that Anderson is dead.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2007)

*raw 84*

Kamui (I'm not really sure if this is him because I dunno who he is..And all this time I'm only thinking of Gackt Camui )


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 









  JAW DROPPING AWESOME


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 4, 2007)

nooooo Seras


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2007)

all is revealed

1st Major acting like a good guy........

*Spoiler*: __ 









Master Plan revealed!

*Spoiler*: __ 










Major the savior.....??!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jul 2, 2007)

*hellsing 85 raw*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pippy's back


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!!!  That is awesome.


----------



## Enzo (Jul 6, 2007)

Alucards! He?s amazing!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 6, 2007)

Just read 84 chapters yesterday. I like it.

Mangaka does seem to have some trouble with drawing closed pants. Everyone is walking around with the buttons undone


----------



## Mori` (Jul 7, 2007)

its just how they roll D:

I do wish there were more pages to chapters *sniff*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2007)

moridin said:


> its just how they roll D:
> 
> I do wish there were more pages to chapters *sniff*



Blame Hirano's laziness for that


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2007)

topic ressurection

so chapter spoilers

apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Major is using .. Schrodinger as the poison to Alucard, by him getting in the blood that is flowing back to Alucard, kinda like the cat in which he takes his name

so now he's mixed his body & blood into what blood Alucard is drinking, therefor infultrating Alucard... thus being the poisen the Major described earlier.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2007)

who's schrodinger again?

it's been too long and i don't remember all the names ...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2007)

Cat Boy...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

I was wondering where Schrodinger went off too in all this mess.

Looks like with the spoilers, Alucard vs. Walter conclusion will take even longer now.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2007)

Cat boy???? what cat boy? .... i remember there being a cat girlish thing right? that disappeared ....

link me a pic of shroedinger 

can't put the name to a face right now >_>;


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

I want Seras to whoop that guys ass.


----------



## Codde (Nov 1, 2007)

Doesn't look like Alucard vs. Walter will start till next month's (or year's, whenever Hirano makes another chapter). But with him being poisoned already, I'm wondering if it'll even happen.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2007)

How?  Dude got shot by Alucard and was sitting in the Major's chair.  He is just hax.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

is hellsing still ongoing or is it finished? last ch i read was when the butler betrayed them


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2007)

New chapter was out like 2 days ago, RAW should be comming soon I guess.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

oh i thought it been long finished since last i read was alucard duking it out with the butler


----------



## Springlake (Nov 3, 2007)

New Chapter out OW SHIT OW SHIT OW SHIT! Plot advance I say, definetly didn't see what just happened comming


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 3, 2007)

Pretty heavy chapter, would be better if one could understand the hell they were saying though.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

could someone link me to the raw?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 3, 2007)

I read it here


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2007)

Summary of Chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Captain falls, with a smile on his face he burns up
-Integra makes it to The Majors command room he turns on his chair defenses, and has a chat with Integra while she tries to break through
-Scro, decapitates himself his body / head falling off a tower into the blood going towards Alucard
-chapter ends with Alucard reforming his body


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 4, 2007)

Who is that guy in the last page
I'm confused between Alucard, the Major or that Doctor.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2007)

last page is Alucard


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

that doesn't look like alucard at all ... but if you say so


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 4, 2007)

Now that i think of it it seems to be indeed Alucard, as Scro fell in and merged with his blood while he was drawing power from it.

Did anyone else think Scro was a female when you first saw him?


----------



## Springlake (Nov 4, 2007)

Had he been a girl he would have been having a skirt. Since if I recall correctly the females in the Hitler youth was supposed to have skirts and not pants  Might be wrong though.

Rip on the other hand was a bit confusing in the beginning though.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 4, 2007)

Muk said:


> that doesn't look like alucard at all ... but if you say so



That's because Alucard changed into his feminine form, which he also used in The Dawn.


----------



## glacieous (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it is Alucard. Page 1 Panel 3 ftw. Pip is awesome, even after he's dead (sorta).


----------



## Springlake (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone heard anything about a translation or something yet?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

do anyone know where i can dl ova 3


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2007)

The raws out anybody gonna translate it?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks qks. I was also looking for that.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 8, 2007)

88 is out by Demon-Rin..


*Spoiler*: __ 



it can't be..alucard is gonna lose? lol schro is gonna rape his soul...in next ch..


----------



## Ecclaed (Dec 8, 2007)

Great!  Thanks for the link, qks. 

I'm relatively knew to Hellsing, I've only seen a few episodes and the OVA but I like what I see and want to read the manga.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 13, 2007)

qks said:


> http://www.loosechangeguide.com/LooseChangeGuide.html
> 
> and scans



I missed ch.87 and 88 Thank you a lot


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 18, 2007)

damn i love hellsing and i love schro when the new chapter out


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Dec 27, 2007)

DemonRin's sensdspace link is being ghey...anyone have chaps 87-88?  Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2008)

The new chapters out



All I can say is 

EPIC

Somebody needs to translate this and QUICK


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy christ ! Is Alucard dead or what ?!




I hope the translation will explain this shit !


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeeahh....i can't say i get it lol
But then again, i don't know what they're saying so that kinda adds to the confusion.


----------



## Codde (Jan 5, 2008)

A scanslation is out here.




The chapter goes into a bit more detail on what Schroedinger is. Had Alucard simply died, I would've thought there was a chance for him to simply come back as he's been killed in the past and came back. But it seems he's not even 'dead', more along the lines of not havomg an existence.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

Code said:


> A scanslation is out here.


Thnx, the chapter was much better when you could understand it lol.

Alucard will probably find someway back from nothingness, keep thy faith!


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link Code,Hirano found a good way to use the Schrodinger cat experience and it's quite an original way to kill someone too.Now Hirano would be really tough if Alucard  was really dead.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

there is always victoria but it ain't the same =]


----------



## King of heaven (Jan 6, 2008)

So alucard is dead ?!


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

he's i

fuck 10 caracters


----------



## qks (Jan 6, 2008)

alucard has to find a way back that cant just be it 

just seems to simple


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

King of heaven said:


> So alucard is dead ?!



Alucard dies every chapter and comes back


Hopefully


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh boy, Hellsing! I love Hellsing...it's an awesome manga. I was waiting for the latest chapter for quite some time now  thanks for it everyone~


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 6, 2008)

89 was, arrm, kinda boring. wait for a month, 15 pages, nothing happenes. crappppp.


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2008)

ALUCARD COME BACK!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm, even though the Major's plan seems pretty flawless, I still get that feeling of Alucard "coming back from the grave" just like that 

Unless Hirano really meant he wanted to "end the manga"... >_>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2008)

Alucard dying is absurd. He needs to kill Walter before that happens.


----------



## Codde (Jan 6, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm, even though the Major's plan seems pretty flawless, I still get that feeling of Alucard "coming back from the grave" just like that
> 
> Unless Hirano really meant he wanted to "end the manga"... >_>


If I recall correctly, he's planned to end the manga in 10 volumes for some time, the chapters should already be in the middle of volume 10, so not much left.

Considering that Islands planned to launch the nuke if the situation got any worse, that might be the likely scenario at this point.


----------



## qks (Jan 6, 2008)

if he is gone#(please dont let it be true) cereas victoria needs to start eating people LOTS of them so she can take his place

small condolence


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 7, 2008)

Integra has been relying on Alucard ever since, time for her to stand up and fight on her own.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Jan 7, 2008)

You can bet on him coming back in some way, however it is. 'Grats to the Major on the idea but Alucard was going on about how only a man could kill a monster, while he's not dead or alive I can't see him just disappearing like that. If he is gone....dang.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 7, 2008)

Code said:


> If I recall correctly, he's planned to end the manga in 10 volumes for some time, the chapters should already be in the middle of volume 10, so not much left.
> 
> Considering that Islands planned to launch the nuke if the situation got any worse, that might be the likely scenario at this point.



Hmm, I hope it doesn't resort to the nuke. Sounds kinda lame for the manga to end that way =/


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol. how many chaps until alucard returns? im guessing 3


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 8, 2008)

I REALLY hope that Alucard doesn' die...that would be such a cheap, lame way to end such a great manga. >>'


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 9, 2008)

This is Alucard we are talking about.  He is in release zero...in theory he CONTROLS Schrodinger now.  I think its possible he could use Shrodinger's power to release himself from servitude, hence the reason why the seal hit the ground last chapter.

In other words, when/if he gets back, NO ONE is safe.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 9, 2008)

i like your idea Endiss but I think that the manga won't end on Alucard killing all the remaining living,in fact it's more like I'm seeing him dying at the very end.


----------



## Springlake (Jan 9, 2008)

Endiss said:


> This is Alucard we are talking about.  He is in release zero...in theory he CONTROLS Schrodinger now.  I think its possible he could use Shrodinger's power to release himself from servitude, hence the reason why the seal hit the ground last chapter.
> 
> In other words, when/if he gets back, NO ONE is safe.



Yes, Alucard controls Schr?dinger, and that's the problem, that's the reason Schr?dinger's mind was broken down into millions of pieces and scattered among all of the countless souls Alucard have devoured over the times. And that is the reason Schr?dinger can't recognise himself and thus can't exist.

:/


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 26, 2008)

But there's still something Alucard has, right?
His servant and his master and all that schding.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2008)

Latest chapter was killer 

It's about time Heinkel finally did something 

And here I thought he was never gonna do anything


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

black onyx 3 - 90 ch by hiranomoe


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2008)

Fucked up (in a good way) chap. People just keep going down.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

I love that page looks awesome.. heinkel is gone insane



but 14 page per month?.. dude Kouta is very lazy..


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 















heh, crazy japanese


----------



## Emissary (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh noes Major Mario 
And whos Alucard?
Maybe Bowser who keeps coming back the whole time?


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 4, 2008)

Hahaha  awesome,Kirby looks really demoniac here !


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that was just *too* fuckin epic


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 4, 2008)

Loooooooool xD those joke pages made my day


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> I love that page looks awesome.. heinkel is gone insane
> 
> 
> 
> but 14 page per month?.. dude Kouta is very lazy..



Did I miss something? I thought Heinkel was dead. Seras drank him dry, no?


----------



## Codde (Feb 7, 2008)

You might thinking of Pip, I'm not sure Heinkel ever met Seras. Captain shot his face when he and Walter arrived on the scene, though he let him live.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2008)

damn seems the Captain didn't pull a BOOM HEADSHOT afterall


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 7, 2008)

No the bullet just wen through her cheek and he gave her a medic pack to humiliate her like "get the fuck out or you gonna get hurt".


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2008)

wait i think i am confused

whos the sniper now?

who's side is he on? XD


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> wait i think i am confused
> 
> whos the sniper now?
> 
> who's side is he on? XD


It's one of the priests that were with Anderson, the one that got half his mouth blown out by das werewolf.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2008)

ahh i see right the church is still around lol forgot about them almost

but did anyone else think that there was this seal on the ground where alucard was

so ... with a drop of blood do you think he'd return?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> so ... with a drop of blood do you think he'd return?


Of course, he'll rise from that dropped with that TTGL opera theme in the background lol


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

if I wonder why werewolf let him alive... when we never seen werewolf's talking? he may be mute? I wanna learn about werewolf's past!

any does have Desert Schutzstaffel doujinshi by kouta hirano? can u link to me?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> if I wonder why werewolf let him alive... when we never seen werewolf's talking? he may be mute? I wanna learn about werewolf's past!


We'll probably find out about his past in "The Dawn" chapters.


> any does have Desert Schutzstaffel doujinshi by kouta hirano? can u link to me?


I had it, but i think i trashed it 
Might still have it, i kinda doubt it though, but i'll check


----------



## Springlake (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, the captain DID have his throat sliced by Walter in the damn, dunno if he was mute even before that, he never spoke in the Dawn either.


----------



## qks (Feb 7, 2008)

chapter was way better than last weeks just wish it was longer


hopefully sereas kick the crap out of the major i hope to god he aint got no superplan to whipe her out of extience aswell


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> We'll probably find out about his past in "The Dawn" chapters.


LOL I totally forgot "The Dawn"... -__- I have heard about The Dawn is on hiatus.. why? >_>


> I had it, but i think i trashed it
> Might still have it, i kinda doubt it though, but i'll check



aaww.. why u trashed it? >_>...


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Hallooo Hellsing fans.
Any news on the dawn?
I've been browsing around and can't seem to locate a decent source 

I want to see the fabled Girlycard


----------



## RedRoninMan (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Hallooo Hellsing fans.
> Any news on the dawn?
> I've been browsing around and can't seem to locate a decent source
> 
> I want to see the fabled Girlycard



google atu boti. there are six chapters thus far


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Walter isnt dead


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2008)

Proof:

Atuboti didn't have them for some reason but these guys have The dawn0-6.

The Dawn is on hiatus?
That's another Hiatus-prone manga I'm reading now in addition to HxH

Thanks anyway Redronin ^^

I wonder when Integra is going to bust her nut on the General  The OVA's are freaking awesome by the way.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 15, 2008)

The Dawn ch6

yea hiatus, I think kouta need a plot or lazy..


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 21, 2008)

I just finished Hellsing now . . . 

I love it. I didn't like Victoria at first, but she grew on me, and she's one badass woman. I like Integra too, really cool. But my favorite is probably Alucard. I just have to read the Dawn to know more about what happened . . . X3


----------



## Prowler (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hellsing is the best thing I have ever seen. *


----------



## spaZ (Feb 26, 2008)

on chapter 75 right now and omg its sick, though i thought this manga would have multiple arcs but damn were still in the first one lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey there Hellsing fans, any of you checked out the new OVA yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

^Probably just about everyone


----------



## spaZ (Feb 26, 2008)

finally caught up damn i can't tell anymore who the good and bad guys are, since the hellsing organization/alucard is pretty much just as evil as millennium.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> finally caught up damn i can't tell anymore who the good and bad guys are, since the hellsing organization/alucard is pretty much just as evil as millennium.


Huh? How so?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 26, 2008)

pfft they don't care who they kill as long as they get the job done and even though they are there to stop vampires and such but they did just as much damage as them almost


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2008)

any word on when the new chapter is coming out?


----------



## Springlake (Feb 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> pfft they don't care who they kill as long as they get the job done and even though they are there to stop vampires and such but they did just as much damage as them almost



Not really, Hellsing has always kept civilian loses to a minimum, unless you count the Brazil work of course since that was a big fuckup in terms of human lives, but Alucard got happy though so it's alright in my book 

If your talking about the London Alucard mass release though it wasn't really. Practicly everyone in the city was dead or dying already so nothing lost. Not counting the crusaders from the vatican but they had it coming since they invaded another country 

EDIT:



Parallax said:


> any word on when the new chapter is coming out?



The 29'th of this month according to last chapter.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

well **



			
				Saphire_diablo from HiranoMoe / Tue Feb 26 said:
			
		

> There will be NO HELLSING in this month's YKO. Confirmed.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 26, 2008)

Alucard technically wasn't on the good side from the beginning. After becoming part of Hellsing's organization, he helps fight against Millenium.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 















so close almost ooks like Hirano himself drew it


----------



## King of heaven (Feb 27, 2008)

For all we know he really did that .
He is not serious at all , so he could really made that kind of joke .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 27, 2008)

Of all the characters, the Captain had to be a Pikachu.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

well yeah the positions weren't changed in that pic


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time i've seen that one translated, and it just went up another level of epic.


----------



## Emissary (Mar 1, 2008)

What happened to Hellsing Chapter 91?


----------



## Codde (Mar 1, 2008)

There's no chapter this month.


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 4, 2008)

WHAT~?!!!!
NO FUXN WAY!!! OMGGOSH


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> First time i've seen that one translated, and it just went up another level of epic.



LOL


I just love that scan


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

Hirano is taking another break to fap


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

This guy is worse than Togashi. At least Togashi's come weekly with advanced warnings about breaks.

Btw. Hirano looks like a hardcore otaku


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

atleast he admits he faps instead of drawing


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> atleast he admits he faps instead of drawing



True. But Togashi doesn't fap. He plays RPG games  and sexes his otaku wife up too.

Next chapter looks promising. Hoping we get more Dawn chapters too.


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah, but you get my point!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 5, 2008)

So no chapter this month . . . 

Damn, that sucks, I was really looking for to see what happens. Well, I'll guess I'll have to check up the Dawn while waiting then. I haven't read that yet . . .


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Dawn, there aren't any chaps on that since 6 right?


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope, there are only 6 chapters of dawn.

I hope it'll be animated in the new OVA.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, 6 chapters is enough for me and an OVA of the Dawn would indeed be nice, just got to watch the Helling OVA first . . .


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 14, 2008)

why isnt Dawn never evolving T-T why is it sooooo


----------



## Freija (Mar 14, 2008)

He releases them when they serve a purpose for the main plot


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Lack of Hellsing annoys me...


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2008)

Theres always been a lack of hellsing the mangaka is sitting on his ass to much masturbating instead of writing.


----------



## Fran (Mar 14, 2008)

Another month. And then next month, he'll just release a 13 page chapter.


The Dawn is TO BE CONTINUED.

*Spoiler*: __ 



If you don't remember, it left off on a very funny and cute chapter. Alucard ditching Walter, bumping into Magic Gun, and boppin her on the head.

Girlycard <3


----------



## Springlake (Mar 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Another month. And then next month, he'll just release a 13 page chapter.
> 
> 
> The Dawn is TO BE CONTINUED.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And also with girlycard smoking together with the chest xD


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont get it why is Alucard in girl form there XD XD also why did his coffin run lol


----------



## Freija (Mar 15, 2008)

The Dawn will continue indeed


----------



## RedRoninMan (Apr 2, 2008)

91 Raws

*Spoiler*: __ 



Walter is so fuckin cool


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

That chapter is gonna be wicked when animated.


----------



## Fran (Apr 3, 2008)

Way-hey, a new chapter.
Please keep us updated on the scans...

I'm dying to know what happens


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 3, 2008)

Walter = BEAST

It is now beyond canon.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2008)

Hellsing thread?
Fuck yeah.

Pip, Seras, Alucard, Integra, Walter and Anderson all rock.
Also, the Captain was awesome as well.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 7, 2008)

Seriously, an already bad-fuckin-ass chapter became twice as good with that scan :amazed


----------



## qks (Apr 16, 2008)

wow didnt even relise there was a new chapter 


was walter hinting that alucard was comming back?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

qks said:


> was walter hinting that alucard was comming back?


Nope **


----------



## qks (Apr 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Nope **



well i can only dream


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

A Motivation Poster I made in Appreciation of Hellsing: The Dawn.
I hope they release another Girlycard one soon X3... So effing win.

And hopefully, the Otaku-man won't be lazy this month and actually release a chapter. x.x ~ The Major's going Down!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2008)

^You spelled "DUM*B*ASS" wrong 
Nice though ^^


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^You spelled "DUM*B*ASS" wrong
> Nice though ^^



 It's an accepted internet spelling of the word!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> It's an accepted internet spelling of the word!


Really? Since english ain't my native language so i wouldn't know.
If you say so i guess it's legit


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 26, 2008)

thats the best anime youll ever watch

my fav character is ALUCARD


----------



## C. (May 16, 2008)

anyone have links to ch. 92?


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (May 17, 2008)

^Wait till the end of the month.


----------



## Springlake (May 17, 2008)

Demon Zabuza said:


> anyone have links to ch. 92?





WolfeyesVIII said:


> ^Wait till the end of the month.



Wolfeyes got it Zabuza, no chapter last month so we'll have to wait until the end of this one


----------



## C. (May 17, 2008)

/sadface

sorry, saw rumors circulating that 92 had been released.


----------



## qks (May 17, 2008)

at the end of chap one it said the next chapter would be released at the end of last month

guess it was a lie


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 21, 2008)

Demon Zabuza said:


> /sadface
> 
> sorry, saw rumors circulating that 92 had been released.



So did I


----------



## ADA 2 (Jun 4, 2008)

i am not lying here in saying i am going to have a heart attack waiting for this chapter, they are syaing it will be out tonight or tommorw


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 4, 2008)

Direct Link
^creds to saphire diablo


----------



## Codde (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice to see that it's 24 pages and there's some progress. Pretty good chapter overall. 

I think this would put Hellsing towards the 2nd half of the last volume?


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah there's got to be only like 3 chapters left maybe. And The Dawn still needs to end.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol wut?!@the major
I did not see that one comming.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone else think the thing with the major cliches Alucard coming back in some form or another (whether he stays or not is another story)? He's the one that put emphasis on the idea that monsters can only be killed by humans and since the major isn't exactly human...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2008)

Major is /m/?


----------



## qks (Jun 7, 2008)

god how ive missed hellsing 

chapter was pretty good didnt see the major being a cyborg at alll


i need a translation but was ceras missing on purpose?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL 

The major is a robot! 

I thought he had some super serum that made him able to be young and fat forever


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 16, 2008)

Dayum, this is one chapter that was worth waiting for a century


----------



## qks (Jun 17, 2008)

wow i feel dumb she was hitting the glass not missing on purpose


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2008)

Chapter 63 scan: 

lol 10 pages. Hirano 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It has been a good war


----------



## Fran (Jul 5, 2008)

Geg said:


> Chapter 63 scan:
> 
> lol 10 pages. Hirano
> 
> ...



Thank you! <3 

Lol  10 pages....


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 5, 2008)

A bit off topic has it been mention that the Hellsign OVA series will now be animated by Madhouse and not Satellite anymore. The next episode will be done by Madhouse. Take that as either a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

^

Bad 

I think


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2008)

they actually did good with the some projects, i think they'll be able to continue kouta's dream


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2008)

Madhouse should be great as long as they don't sharply deviate from the manga or anything.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

This is sad the war is over


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 6, 2008)

What other animes has Madhouse done?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What other animes has Madhouse done?



mad house are my favourite studio
be sure that animation will be much better than what it was
(i didnt like animation for the ova anyway)

they have done

death note
Black Lagoon 
Dennou Coil 
Paprika 
Shigurui 
Trigun


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> mad house are my favourite studio
> be sure that animation will be much better than what it was
> (i didnt like animation for the ova anyway)
> 
> ...


Oh shi-! 
Black Lagoon has some fuckin badass animated action scenes, and Death Note is, imo, easily one of the best manga-to-anime adaptions evah!

Im all for this change


----------



## Fran (Jul 6, 2008)

The previous team were doing an absolutely awesome job though.
OVA III I think where the Valentine brothers assault Hellsing HQ was bloody awesome...


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> The previous team were doing an absolutely awesome job though.
> *OVA III I think* where the Valentine brothers assault Hellsing HQ was bloody awesome...


It was OVA II, and yes, i have no complaints about the current studio, but it's nice to know that the quality of the anime won't be going down from it's current level.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 6, 2008)

Madhouse taking over Hellsing OVA project wtf 

They did a great job on BL and DN, both were easily the best adapations i have seen.

Then i hope that we wont have to wait half a year between each release with the manga going towards its end(?)


----------



## Codde (Jul 6, 2008)

Madhouse is a good studio but I wouldn't really say better than Satelight (from what I've seen both) on animation alone. The style of the series is also another thing that I felt the OVAs did well, not just quality of animation.

So I'm not sure the subsequent OVAs will be on par, but hopefully at the very least they won't be delayed every single time for months.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 6, 2008)

Madhouse tends to excel when it comes to OVA/Movies they've also done Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D:Bloodlust, Highlander animated movie, Birdy the Mighty OVA series which I loved, The Girl that leapt through time and so on.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

Code said:


> Madhouse is a good studio but I wouldn't really say better than Satelight (from what I've seen both) on animation alone. The style of the series is also another thing that I felt the OVAs did well, not just quality of animation.
> 
> So I'm not sure the subsequent OVAs will be on par, but hopefully at the very least they won't be delayed every single time for months.



be sure that the subsequent OVAs  will be better
this is MAD HOUSE
one of japan top animation studios 
Satelight is nothing beside mad house


----------



## Springlake (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the manga topic though, so why are the OVAs being discussed? 

Well, all I can say is that it really seems like everything is coming to an end now, Alucard gone, Pip gone, Anderson gone, Maxwel gone, Major gone, Captain gone, Walter more or less gone. Just Integra, Seras, Doc and a barely alive Walter remaining. :X


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 13, 2008)

Um, anyone know where I could find Hellsing manga vol 10 and up to the latest (whatever that is)?

And any news when the next OVA is coming?


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 15, 2008)

Found this on the web:


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 16, 2008)

Can someone direct me to chapter 96 translated version? i saw the raw like a month ago or more
also what has happened to the dawn or hellsing manga overall?


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 16, 2008)

if it's up to 92 explain me how come i've read up to 95?


----------



## Codde (Jul 16, 2008)

Probably wrongly titled files, and I meant .


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 16, 2008)

nope i've read to the part where Walter is severly damaged has been shot like 10 times with one bullet trough his head etc....
thats 2 chapters ago for sure


----------



## Codde (Jul 16, 2008)

That scene you're describing was about 10 chapters ago. Look at the date on the bottom of the page I posted.

You can find up to chapter 92 scanslated here.
Just this and she's dead.


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 16, 2008)

[Zero-Raws] Sekirei - 03 RAW (D-MX 704x396 DivX683 120fps).avi
[Zero-Raws] Sekirei - 03 RAW (D-MX 704x396 DivX683 120fps).avi


----------



## Aldric (Jul 16, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> This is the manga topic though, so why are the OVAs being discussed?
> 
> Well, all I can say is that it really seems like everything is coming to an end now, Alucard gone, Pip gone, Anderson gone, Maxwel gone, Major gone, Captain gone, Walter more or less gone. Just Integra, Seras, Doc and a barely alive Walter remaining. :X



Pip isn't really gone

Still living inside Seras the lucky bastard


----------



## Codde (Jul 16, 2008)

-Demian- said:


> [Zero-Raws] Sekirei - 03 RAW (D-MX 704x396 DivX683 120fps).avi
> [Zero-Raws] Sekirei - 03 RAW (D-MX 704x396 DivX683 120fps).avi


Look at the chapter number on the actual chapter.


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 17, 2008)

oooookai... wtfbug'd XD!?

btw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Major is a machine , ceras kill's him


----------



## Bushin (Jul 17, 2008)

Alucard *is* the ultimate weapon!

I loved this series so much! Everything about it rocked! (the Manga especially).
I am loving Hellsing Ultimate too... 

*thinks to himself - DRINK Serras DRINK!*


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 17, 2008)

update fellow , Alucard is gone


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2008)

so has there been a new chapter since the imaginary number thing?


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 17, 2008)

yes... but i've only seen the raw...
major is made of bolts ' n shit ^^


----------



## Springlake (Jul 17, 2008)

DDL 

Online viewer New arto.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2008)

well thanks for the link for online view 

some good chapters


----------



## Springlake (Jul 17, 2008)

Your welcome Muk


----------



## -Demian- (Jul 21, 2008)

wohoo a translation ^^ whoppy-doo


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 17, 2008)

Trailer for Hellsign Ep V now animated by Madhouse:

Link


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 17, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Trailer for Hellsign Ep V now animated by Madhouse:
> 
> Link removed


That looked pretty solid, wouldn't mind a "real" trailer without alot of japanese people walking infront of the tv though.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

mangavolumes chapter numberings really messed me up in terms of what was going on lol ><


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Same here, i thought that the last chap i read was 94, but apparentl 93 is new -_-;


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2008)

*bump* just read chapter 97, god it's awesome, i want Walter to go good again T_T and Alucard needs to come back!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like this manga is finished in October.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Hellsing? Ending
Blasphemy


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah apparently it's rumored that the next chapter (94) is the end of the series. Which is odd because he still hasn't finished The Dawn yet


----------



## Fran (Aug 28, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Looks like this manga is finished in October.



Source?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 28, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah apparently it's rumored that the next chapter (94) is the end of the series. Which is odd because he still hasn't finished The Dawn yet


Well if Hellsing ends with the next chapter he can start working on The Dawn again, the reason we haven't got a chapter for such a long time is cuz it would've revealed that Walter was a Nazi and all that shit.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

94 huh???

For some reason I was expecting it to be at least 100 chapters but no more than 110.


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

actually, there are 97 chapters. One Piece Harbour: has them.


----------



## Codde (Aug 29, 2008)

Those chapters are misnumbered I think.

This month's chapter is going to be 94. So it's going to end at 95. 

Not sure which chapter volume 9 ends and 10 begins so not sure how many pages are left in the volume. But hopefully both are at least the length of a standard weekly chapter as opposed to the common 8-11 page chapters.


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

Whatever, they still had chaps I hadn't read


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, now the rumor is that it's ending next month with chapter 95, not this month.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

It can't end without Alucard returning


----------



## AgentMarth (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone know where to get chapter 94? I've been looking all around, but nada.

Hiranomoe released it, but for some reason it messed up my registration, and I can't log in anymore, and its taking to long to get it fixed.

I want to see what happens!


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

94 is supposed to be out this month -_-;


----------



## Springlake (Sep 8, 2008)

94 DDL.

And yeah, next chapter really is the last one.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Epic chapter, feels kinda shit that the next one will be the last =X


*Spoiler*: __ 



R.I.P. Walter, the most badass butler known to man


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2008)

WALTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRR T__________T I DEMAND THE RIGHT TO SET ALL OF THE IMAGES DEPICTED IN THIS CHAPTER!


----------



## Springlake (Sep 9, 2008)

Permission granted Peter.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Bitches better not touch my fallen heroes


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2008)

well then since the finale is upon us next month why not give it MoTM for that reason



Sieg Heil


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

MoTM ?       ?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2008)

Manga of the Month

once its decerned which month it will come out in


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Next month ? >_>


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

<-- anyone else than me going for it ?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2008)

goodbye my favorite character T___T


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Put him up in your set, as a final gesture to him 

Are you going to buy the last chapter ?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll consider changing my set now that the akatsuki skin is up and don't necessarily need a sasori set.

As for buying the last chapter, most likely not...


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Why not, not exactly expensive -_-;

I'm going for it... mainly cause I have like 100 dollars on my paypal.


----------



## qks (Sep 9, 2008)

goodbye walter


i did want Heinkel to kill him mind you


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I wanted Heinkel to die.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2008)

I find it funny how pretty much every character in the series except Seras and Integra has died.

Hamlet: The Manga


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll wait for the last chapter so I can catch it up all at once


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2008)

Goodbye...Walter...I love you....


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 10, 2008)

This manga has been one helluva ride. It's just sad to think that the next one is the last chapter. 

Oh well. R.I.P. Walter.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Its pretty much one arc through the whole thing though. Ahh sad to see it end.


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> I find it funny how pretty much every character in the series except Seras and Integra has died.
> 
> Hamlet: The Manga



Heinekel is alive.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2008)

Epic Chapter.
Can't believe we're approaching the end of the run. I feel it's rather hurried.


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm buying the last issue 


I hope I get in the last 10 that'll get it though T_T


Edit: check who is on the list


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 10, 2008)

lol peter                   .


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2008)

XD I was slightly unnecessary picking EMS as the transport, but meh, worth it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2008)

So who besides me chose walter as the most badass so long ago in the poll?  I am validated.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I chose Alucard like.... 3 years ago


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 12, 2008)

So this comes to an end...


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

It's been an awesome ride.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> It's been an awesome ride.


We still got the OVA left, that's gonna be an even more awesome ride


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, and The Dawn.


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

o noes, the dream is [almost] ovar! 


sup freija


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Nm nm, you ?

And what was your previous nick ?


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

working and trying to chill


my previous name wasn't too different, it was [E]


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2008)

thought so


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, at least we have the OVAS. 

Thank you Kouta its been 10 sweet years.

And the rest... is silence.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Indeed, *silence*


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2008)

wait new chapter???? or what?


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

nope, not yet.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2008)

damn and i thought all the activity was about new chapter


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2008)

Last chapter will be out in a few weeks T_T


I've ordered it from Hiranomoe's thing they had going, linked it earlier.


So awesome <3


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 16, 2008)

Release date: 30th september am I right?


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

I think so.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Where'd you find the spoilers ?


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Oct 1, 2008)

^Hiranomoe forums.

For the record, from what I've heard they've been confirmed at three other places (mostly JP blogs)


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Can you post them here ? couldn't find them on Hiranomoe 


and still 2 days until my copy arrives.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Oct 1, 2008)

Pretty much....


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Thirty years pass, Integra's one-eyed, wrinkly but still a badass friend, Heinkel's the new Anderson, Seras' the new Alucard, Penwood Jr is Integra's duckling tag-along. Alucard returns, tries to bite Integra, gets shot down, Seras runs in to check in her panties, some humor, Alucard REALLY wants Integra and Integra's saying BUT I AM OLD, he doesn't give a damn, eventually instead of saying yes or not, she chews on her right hand ring finger (where Eastern European countries-including Romania-slid the wedding ring - awkward choice to offer  ) and offers it bloodstained to Alucard saying:
> 
> Welcome back, Count.
> 
> ...


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 1, 2008)

WolfeyesVIII said:


> Pretty much....


Sounds decent enough.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't wait for my fucking copy of that


----------



## qks (Oct 3, 2008)

cant wait for it either


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

I got it today  Hilarious  and Seras fan service


----------



## E (Oct 3, 2008)

o shit, you really got it? 


how you been btw ?


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone please post a RAW download


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm fine really, and yeah I got it yesterday when I was asleep, my mom accepted the package at the door 

Really cool cover and all, but I was disappointed on a few things, but lol on the fanservice with Seras.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow. That ending was actually pretty well done. The last page was reminiscent of how the anime series ended.


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, I need a translation though, my jap isn't good enough  *can't understand Kanji's without furiganas*


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 4, 2008)

.....I'm going to buy this entire thing as soon as it publishes.  The suspense for this final chapter is enough to cause a stroke.


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't let it be, it's a disappointment in many areas.


----------



## Codde (Oct 4, 2008)

From skimming the raw and reading summaries, I wasn't dissapointed in the least. With the exception of expecting the chapter to be longer since I don't think the volume would be it's usual size unless Hirano packs something extra (but he might just leave the final volume a bit shorter but still a possiblity of something like a final Dawn chapter).

Chapter 94 wrapped up things nicely enough with them departing and also answered the question of who The Shi was (the source body for Millenium's vampire revealed in Dawn).  So an epilogue would be all that's left. 

Though nothing did come of Penwood being ready to use the trident nukes on London (I suppose it was no longer neccessary.)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 4, 2008)

A day or two after the raw came out usually.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Told you.       .


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

you kidding me ... he's ending it with 95?

oh gawd ....


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, 95 is the last chapter, and it is lying next to me


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

at work can't read ... will have to wait until after work 

spoil me is it a good ending or bad ending ... 

i mean satisfying or not ....


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

It's good but not satisfying.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

damn .... well i'll read it in a few hours


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Go for it


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Go for it



YOU LIED!!!!!!

it was satisfying in a sense and it was good 

ok it wasn't satisfying ... i want moar noa!!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

And as usual, Freija was rite


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

i bow to the mighty freija ... you changed your spelling again


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Not really, I've always spelt it Freija, though most people make typos to Frieja  pisses me off to no end


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm ok weird

anyways who's going to translate the raw 

damn i dun remember what happened in 94

is there any place online where i can read it?


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope, try hiranomoe forums.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

need registration


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

It takes a moment


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2008)

When will 95 be translated?


----------



## Codde (Oct 15, 2008)

No scanslation yet, though HiranoMoe is working on it.

There's a translation out though;
Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


*Spoiler*: __ 



I find it interesting that he killed over 3 million of his souls, only keeping 14. I wonder who they are (hopefully if Hirano does decide to make the volume more complete in terms of page count, that is cleared up.) Though from the quote: " Now I am here. Now I am nowhere and everywhere. So I am here.", he kept Schroedinger, though it's possible he's simply unable to get rid of him.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, IMO the chapter was disappointing as I've said before.


----------



## E (Oct 19, 2008)

bumping for good news 

fuck yea, custom titled freija


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2008)

Haven't really looked at Hiranomoe since the script came out.

And I got Vegeta to readd my custom title


----------



## Springlake (Oct 20, 2008)

5% left on the typesettign at Hiranomoe 

Can't they just get it done?


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

They don't get paid, they take their time, provide us quality, hey if you want to do it yourself you're welcome


----------



## Danchou (Oct 22, 2008)

It was an epic ride.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Indeed, great knowing this thread too


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, soon enough Hiranomoe will release their version if that isn't already their version.


----------



## Codde (Oct 23, 2008)

That's their release.


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Like I said


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

ohh now with translation at least i understand what they said  

Victoria imitating her master for jokes 

awesome


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 24, 2008)

The end could have been better


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> ohh now with translation at least i understand what they said
> 
> Victoria imitating her master for jokes
> 
> awesome



Victoria was amusing


----------



## qks (Oct 24, 2008)

least now we get a figure of just how many lifes alucard had

i must say its a bigger figure that i guessed


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Indeed, that was a big figure, but how did he kill them when he didn't exist ?


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 24, 2008)

In limbo.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone plz explain to me what the hell happened that he survived


----------



## Codde (Oct 24, 2008)

He was never dead to begin with. He merely lost his sense of self. When a vampire drinks the blood of someone else, he basically gets their souls and absorbs mind and memory (shown when Zorin tried to break into Seras' mind and found she was no longer the same but a combination). 

So he merely reduced his numbers somehow so he can recognize himself and therefore exist again.


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Pretty much killed off so many until his "main" was there.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahhh I see 

Makes sense I think 

But still I started reading the manga a month ago and I became a huge fan.... but i think the end should have been more idk maybe epic 

But at least Alucard proved he's really an immortal


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Actually he just proved he wasn't 


By killing those life's he killed himself


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 24, 2008)

He's alive now isn't he


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, but weaker than ever, he has maybe a handful of lives left.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

Code said:


> He was never dead to begin with. He merely lost his sense of self. When a vampire drinks the blood of someone else, he basically gets their souls and absorbs mind and memory (shown when Zorin tried to break into Seras' mind and found she was no longer the same but a combination).
> 
> So he merely reduced his numbers somehow so he can recognize himself and therefore exist again.



best explanation i've seen yet!


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, he stated what happened, not much more to do


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *Yeah, but weaker than ever*, he has maybe a handful of lives left.



He only has the his and the cat boy.

Hes every where and no where now.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, weaker than ever still 


I wonder, why didn't he kill the cat boy's life instead of all the others


----------



## Codde (Oct 29, 2008)

Well before he could arguably be stopped, now he simply can't be as long as he doesn't want to. So I'd say he's a lot more capable now.

And it was stated he merged with Schroedinger merged with his existence. It could be to an extent much greater than the other souls due the nature of Schroedinger's existence.


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmm, you're right in that, but if he drains more victims, won't he disappear again ?


----------



## Codde (Oct 29, 2008)

He might be able to probably handle slowly increasing his familiars even with the ability, as opposed to having to deal with 3 million different things at once from the get go.


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 29, 2008)

Out of curiosity, does anybody have the Hellsing timeline on them? 

Since Hellsing actually has dates and such throughout the manga?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm, I hate it that it ended with this many loose ends.


----------



## Springlake (Nov 5, 2008)

Guys, I just realized something.

Remember the Live Movie thing a while back? It all fits perfectly now thanks to Alucard being gone for 30 years


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Live action movie ? What ?


----------



## E (Nov 5, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Guys, I just realized something.
> 
> Remember the Live Movie thing a while back? It all fits perfectly now thanks to Alucard being gone for 30 years



lolwth?


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

E, what is the fascination with you and pink coloured sigs ??


----------



## Springlake (Nov 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]8vm6gmuSKZs[/YOUTUBE]

That one


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> [YOUTUBE]8vm6gmuSKZs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That one


Shit, i had almost forgotten that one.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that for reals ?


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2008)

ugh seems WB is making the hellsing movie ...

well at least it 'looks' better done then the DBZ movie


----------



## Springlake (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Is that for reals ?



Confirmed like half a year ago when the production company hard a hugeass crackdown on all copies of the leaked vid


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd tap that Seras 

To be fair though, why Seras ? 

Where is Alucard.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I'd tap that Seras
> 
> To be fair though, why Seras ?
> 
> Where is Alucard.


No one is badass enough to depict him.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

Aye, but where is he


----------



## Springlake (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, seems like they sorta wanted to go with Seras only (having Alucard along wouldn't make it fun since he'd just cumberstomp everyone  ). 

And now it fits pretty good if they place the time as being somewhere after the London/Millenium incident and before Alucard returns.


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2008)

True, but when will they release the movie ? Can't find anything on IMDB about it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2008)

wait so that weird other stuff on youtube wasn't the official trailer release?

so only hellsing seras victoria is the official stuff?

cool, cause when i saw that WB trailer, it some how looked like interview with a vampire or something cheesy like that.

anne rice vampire == blehhhh


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> E, what is the fascination with you and pink coloured sigs ??



they match the akatsuki skin 


but see this one? it's blue now 






whoa, that seras is very fuckable in my eyes


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2008)

Konan, the only good part left in Naruto.


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

what about pein?


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2008)

Fail


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Springlake (Nov 6, 2008)

E said:


> whoa, that seras is very fuckable in my eyes



Too bad she most likely won't be doing the actual acting. She's just a model who was temporarily hired for the shooting of the "trailer" which was used to show Hirano that they really could pull it off without fucking things up like the TV series.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 6, 2008)

While it's typical for the manga form of a series to be better than the anime.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 6, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Fail


Pain >>> You


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

That trailer lacks Pip.


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Too bad she most likely won't be doing the actual acting. She's just a model who was temporarily hired for the shooting of the "trailer" which was used to show Hirano that they really could pull it off without fucking things up like the TV series.



TV series 


Also damn that's lame that model should get the part!


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 7, 2008)

Personally, I found that ending sexy and gratifying.  I think it ended exactly in style and theme with the rest of the manga, and I found it amazing that Alucard could go through all that and still look so strong being so weak.  And naming the final chapter for Romance, wow, cherry on the sundae right there; tied the whole thing together quite nicely.  Also it's nice to know how long it actually takes to murder 3,424,867 people one after the other with your bare hands.......3 decades, yup.

.....I would say Seras is stronger than Alucard now, but for that 30 years later she still hasn't learned to actually regenerate a limb and that depresses me.  That and Alucard's being intensional.  He was killing souls and yet after all the ones he killed inside he left one alive.......one that lets him be everywhere and nowhere.  Wonder why.  Hard to imagine he COULDN'T have killed it or anything.

Here's hoping for more from the author.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2008)

There´s still Dawn to shed some light on Walter´s betrayal.

And with some luck, a sequel after the next, fantasy themed manga that Hirano will make.

I also liked the ending despite the fact that it was a tad rushed.


----------



## Springlake (Nov 8, 2008)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Personally, I found that ending sexy and gratifying.  I think it ended exactly in style and theme with the rest of the manga, and I found it amazing that Alucard could go through all that and still look so strong being so weak.  And naming the final chapter for Romance, wow, cherry on the sundae right there; tied the whole thing together quite nicely.  Also it's nice to know how long it actually takes to murder 3,424,867 people one after the other with your bare hands.......3 decades, yup.
> 
> .....I would say Seras is stronger than Alucard now, but for that 30 years later she still hasn't learned to actually regenerate a limb and that depresses me.  That and Alucard's being intensional.  He was killing souls and yet after all the ones he killed inside he left one alive.......one that lets him be everywhere and nowhere.  Wonder why.  Hard to imagine he COULDN'T have killed it or anything.
> 
> Here's hoping for more from the author.



Has there actually been anything stating it's actually Schr?dingers soul that was left?

Since otherwise for all we know it can actually be Alucards very own original Vlad soul.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 8, 2008)

Naw no one came out and said it.  It's conjecture.  Alucard said he's everywhere and nowhere and before that the only one who ever described himself that way was Warrant Officer Schroedinger.  And, I'm presuming that the root Alucard personna is still intact, so I don't think it's JUST Schroedinger in the body running things, so I made the assumption of 2 lives left in the body; one original and one spared from the killing spree.


----------



## E (Nov 10, 2008)

i'm sooo tempted to buy all the volumes up to 9 

i saw 'em at Borders the other day, and i was all liek ""


----------



## E (Nov 13, 2008)

i dont liek dbl poasting, but i guess it's ok right now 

soo, what events will the 5th ova cover?

i'm thinking it'll go to up to just before the alucard/alexander fight, yes?


----------



## Codde (Nov 13, 2008)

That's very unlikely given how many volumes past the last OVA itis. I think it'll probably cover up to before the Zorin Blitz vs. Seras fight as I don't think any part of that was shown in the trailer.


----------



## E (Nov 13, 2008)

o shit, so the "angels" scene won't happen? 

shit, i need a new sig now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone noticed that Also liked the fact that Heinkel kept, for some reason, Captain?s bandages? 
The fact that she looks like she hasn?t aged a day means that she?s probably a regenerator like Anderson, the death stare between her (Anderson?s successor) and Seras (Alucard successor) reinforces that fact. 

And that Integra bit her ring finger when offering blood to Alucard?

This chapter pretty much confirmed AlucardxIntegra.



IDGabrielHM said:


> Naw no one came out and said it.  It's conjecture.  Alucard said he's everywhere and nowhere and before that the only one who ever described himself that way was Warrant Officer Schroedinger.  And, I'm presuming that the root Alucard personna is still intact, so I don't think it's JUST Schroedinger in the body running things, so I made the assumption of 2 lives left in the body; one original and one spared from the killing spree.



*I killed them all except one.* - Quote from Alucard.

Alucard wasn't including himself when he talked about the souls that he was killing, unless he tried to commit suicide.

Thing is, that some people misunderstood Major?s words when he said that Alucard was about to be poisoned, Schr?dinger wasn?t carrying a poison, he *was* the poison. Since he can be everywhere and nowhere, the moment Alucard absorved him amidst thousands of other souls, he stopped recognizing himself and disappeared into whatever limbo Schr?dinger sent him.

And since Alucard killed every soul that he absorved, the only one soul left was Schr?dinger and Alucard could finally recognize himself, that?s why he immediately said that he?s everywhere and nowhere, he finally caught the catboy that was screwing with his person. And being everywhere and nowhere it?s not a state of undeath, that was Schr?dinger?s ability.

Due to Schr?dinger?s unique nature, Alucard will forever remain everywhere and nowhere.

At least that?s how i see it.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there I watched Hellsing Anime and Hellsing OVA now i Want to read the Manga!

Can you say me where I can find alle chaps?


----------



## Teleq (Feb 27, 2009)

What kind of "coolness" poll in the manga section has Incognito in it but not the captain? Tsssk.

*Spoiler*: _Cool_


----------



## Griever (Mar 30, 2009)

I Love Hellsing Walter is my Favorite character his Wire are the best ever, i wonder if the OVA is gonna go on till the end of the manga?, i have heard that thay are only doing one more, is that true?.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 31, 2009)

I really dont know!

I hope they go till the end!

I hope you will like my spoiler sig then


----------



## Griever (Apr 1, 2009)

Higawa said:


> I really dont know!
> 
> I hope they go till the end!
> 
> I hope you will like my spoiler sig then



I do like you spoiler sig  it's cool.

i think thay should go to the end of the series thay have enough to work with the manga is compleat!.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sure they are going to finish this whole thing off. The ovas do come out once a year I don't see them not finishing it off.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 1, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And that Integra bit her ring finger when offering blood to Alucard?
> 
> This chapter pretty much confirmed AlucardxIntegra.






*snickers* that ol' Alucard, the first and the last person to drink that sweet virgin blood.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> *snickers* that ol' Alucard, the first and the last person to drink that sweet virgin blood.



Whoa, kind of a late response there.

Coincidence that you bumped the thread, volume 10 just came out in japan and there?s some all new pages in it, some Alucard and Integra stuff and the son of Sir Islands talking about the war.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope that lazy ass starts on The Dawn again now that the main story is finished.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 2, 2009)

This would be so awesome, but I don't see this happen anytime 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgL8rCA5HkM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I lol'd


----------



## Higawa (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice vid!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 11, 2010)

*Hellsing Vol 10 (Final Volume) due June 01, 2010 in the U.S.*

Hellsing Volume 10, the final volume in the series, is due to be  released in the U.S. on June 01, 2010.

*Source:* 

I have been waiting almost a whole year for this, looking forward to  being able to finally finish reading Hellsing .


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 12, 2010)

Hell Yes.

Hope the US release has all those new pages in it.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 12, 2010)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Hell Yes.
> 
> Hope the US release has all those new pages in it.  Thanks for the heads up.



What new pages?

And you're welcome .


I'd go with Amazon if I were you ^_^.


----------



## Criminal (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hellsing: A Question about Walter*

*SPOILER WARNING!!!**
If you havnt read Hellsing and plan on reading it then dont read this post!*​






Did Walter willingly become a vampire/ghoul or whatever the hell he got turned into?

I would like to think that he was turned against his own will but the way he acted after the transformation makes it seem like he was actually happy to be an undead. 

If he did decide to change and betray Hellsing then what does that say about the Walter we saw in the beginning of the story? Did he always want to be a ghoul? Has he no love for Hellsing? Was he just playing everyone the whole time? Was he working for Millenium?

I thought walter was awesome then he went and turned against Hellsing! I want answers dammit! Why did it go down the way it did? Someone, anyone.....help me make sense of this tragedy.


----------



## Prowler (Oct 31, 2010)

he wanted to be an immortal being, like Alucard. 
He knew Millenium could give him that but not Hellsing, I guess..

He just wanted to compete with Alucard on being the most powerful being on earth. For Walter he was the perfect being  

I think he knew Alucard was disgust by human who wanted to be freaks just for power.
Seras was different because she didn't care about power she just wanted to live.. 

In my opinion in the end Walter just didn't want to die old like every other human, he wanted what Alucard had... he didn't care about who could give him that and wanted to by a big friend like Alucard or maybe bigger than him..

He still loved hellsing and Integra but he was still human and wanted to be more than just a human.. he wanted to be Alucard..

(great manga btw. Never got boring for a second)


----------



## Goom (Oct 31, 2010)

Initially while he was fighting that guy who took him to be transformed into a vampire he was probably against millenium.  However, after he was transformed into a vampire against his will he went to their side (physically and mentally).  His dormant feelings of wanting to be young and powerfull surfaced after he became transformed.

Thats my take on it anyway.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 2, 2010)

From what I understood, we really need to have all of the The Dawn chapters to be sure about if Walter turned in that moment or long, long long long ago when he and Alucard first took up arms against the Major.  Not having those chapters, it's harder to say, but I am presuming that Walter long ago made a deal with Millennium to be made into something that could fight Alucard as an equal and perhaps even win.

It was a matter of pride.  So far as mere humans went Walter sure as shit earned his title as the Angel of Death, in spades.  Alucard was one of his best comrades and associates but he just had to see, he had to prove which one of them all things made even was actually the best.  He lost.

He didn't turn on Hellsing so much as he turned on absolutely everything except himself.  He wanted that fight more than he wanted to breath, and he got it.  After it was all over you'll notice that he immediately turned on what was left of Millennium in the best interest of Alucard, the person who had just bested him.  And granted Alucard hated him terribly for giving in to that desire but he Did understand, and he still thought enough of him that he was going to give Walter the whole damn fight without holding back an ounce, even after it was already more than clear who the victor was going to be......that is until the Major made his play and put Alucard down for decades.



Walter's actions didn't encompass betrayal so much as an interlude of personal business between old friends.  I have no doubt that had he won his fight with Alucard his ties to Hellsing and Integra would have not been so easily buried in the aftermath.  You'll notice Integra still remembered him fondly in the end; I trust her sensibilities on and about his crimes a little more than my own.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 28, 2011)

I just finished volume 10 earlier today, and my guess in Walter was with Millenium ever since WW2. If he became so out of Nazi sympathies, a desire for immortality, or a combination of both, I guess we might never find out. Hoping we do thoug.

Was interesting to have him in this role since he is (maybe along with Anderson) the most skilled _human_ vampire hunter there is, so if anyone could have taken down de-powered Alucard it would have been him.

I haven't decided if "stalling the vampire until the sun comes out" counts as a legit victory if you didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2011)

Walter didn't have Nazi sympathies. I recall he said some nasty stuff about them.


Walter just wanted to be more than he was.


----------

